# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Любимые стихи

## Akasey

*Так как я сам не пишу, то думаю среди нас много таких, поэтому предлагаю писать сюда любимые стихи.*

----------


## Akasey

*Скучаю.* 


А небо мне сегодня улыбнулось…

А может посмеялось лихо!

Уж лучше бы оно заткнулось…

Заткнулось и подохло тихо!

Мне одиноко… Плохо? НЕТ, Х...во!

И в голове закончился бензин.

И лишь пластинка заедает снова:

«Всё парень, ты опять один.»

Я чувствую - уже кончаюсь,

Хотя начаться должен был.

Я человек и в этом каюсь…

Уж лучше б это я забыл.

----------


## Akasey

*Чёрная роза…* (сочинения на бредовую тему…)

Eй было всё равно, куда идти,
Сквозь пелену дождя, не разобрав дороги
Брела она, оставив позади
Свои ужасные невзгоды и тревоги.
И полная луна - её подруга,
Направив ласково на девушку лучи,
Понять хотела, и избавить от недуга,
В убитом сердце рану залечить…
..В тот злополучный вечер перед свадьбой
Как из ведра лил дождь, гроза была.
Но это всё невесту не пугало,
Сама лишь мысль о предстоящей свадьбе ей была страшна.
Как жить с тем, кто тебя не любит,
Смириться, быть покорною женой?
Ушла она искать ответа
Среди камней надгробных, поговорить с луной.
Погода стала резко ухудшаться,
Да девушка продрогла до костей.
А вдалеке пред нею замок возвышался,
И вот она уже добралась до дверей.
Засовы, словно в сказке, распахнулись 
И девушка вошла в старинный холл,
Никто не встретил, и она пошла, любуясь,
Искать хозяина. В одной из комнат у камина он сидел и не был зол.
Он встал и предложил бокал вина,
сказав «- Добро пожаловать в моё жилище, незнакомка!»
Его гостеприимностью она была удивлена,
И в сердце вдруг кольнуло, как иголкой.
Он улыбнулся, и сверкнули два клыка,
Но не была улыбка кровожадной.
А только грусть, тоску заметила она, 
В его больших глазах печальных.
Он знал, что этой ночью, в полнолунье
Он должен себе жертву подыскать.
Но нет, не мог вампир и думать,
О том, как девушку заставить умирать.
Она всё поняла, вампир стоял в смятеньи.
Он знал, что этой ночью суждено…
Он так хотел побыть с ней хоть мгновенье, 
А что с ним станет после - всё равно.
Он сохранит ей жизнь, не выпьет кровь, отпустит,
За это поплатившись вечностью своей.
Ведь в сердце мерзкого вампира девушка не впустит
И не останется с ним вместе в тишине…
«- Прошу, возьми хоть это на прощанье,
Когда-нибудь ты вспомнишь обо мне.»
Он протянул ей розу чёрную с шипами…
« А я навечно буду помнить о тебе.»
Она ушла… на кладбище светало.
Но отчего в её груди вдруг сердце стало ныть?
Сегодня в этом мире одного не стало,
Того, кого она уже не в силах позабыть.
Куда теперь идти, ведь у неё не стало дома,
И нет семьи, и не невеста уж она.
И, кажется, вся жизнь была впустую, 
Лишь только чтоб узнать, какая смерть ей суждена..
Всё это так мучительно терзало её душу
И опускало ещё ниже от небес,
Зачем, зачем тогда пришла она, его покой нарушив?.
Ответить не хватало даже моря слёз.
Она решилась, сжав в руке до крови розу—
Его прощальные слова немой любви,
Осенний ветер высушил пустые слёзы,
Сгустившийся туман скрыл в каменных стенах её следы…

взял у SEMа на Байнетс.ру

----------


## Akasey

*Прости…*

Прости меня за то, что не умею я любить.
Прости за то, что не умею быть хорошей
Прости за то , что не могу тебя забыть.
Прости, ты больше всех на свете мне дороже.
Прости за то, что слушаю, но не всегда слышу.
Прости за то, что не умею говорить.
Прости меня,я часто никого кроме себя не вижу.
Прости, но я хочу лишь с тобой рядом быть.

Прости за то, что я тебя не отпускаю.
Прости за то, что я заставила тебя страдать.
Прости меня, самовлюбленной часто я бываю.
Прости за то, что попыталась все прервать.

Прости меня за то, что я хочу любить.
Прости, и быть любимой хоть и не достойна.
Прости меня за то, что я прошу простить.
Простишь ли ты? Я не могу уснуть спокойно.

----------


## Akasey

*Не бывает любовь несчастной*

Не бывает любовь несчастной,
Может быть она невезучей, опасной,
Может быть горделивой, обидной,
Безответной и даже наивной,
И даже сильной, смелой страстной,
Немой, живой и безобразной,
Бывает первой и последней,
И платонической, осенней,
Весной бывает гормональной,
К закату жизни поминальной,
Скупой,расчетливой, бесстрастной,
Слепой, коварной и прекрасной,
Невинной и немного нежной,
Хромой, всесильной и безгрешной.
А в детстве может мармеладной,
Смешной, великой, очень страной,
Сегодня вечной, завтра милой,
Вчера большой, сейчас постылой,
К одним приходит очень часто,
К другим же редко и с опаской,
Сейчас родится, потом тает,
Подарки дарит, отбирает,
Одних возносит, к солнцу тянет,
Других обманет и бросает,
Лишь несчастной
Любовь никогда не бывает,
Даже если она убивает…

----------


## RixAlex

*Цветной мир*
Небо было зелёным когда-то,
Солнце Землю оранжевым светом
Покрывало, а синие звёзды
Были зимним нетающим снегом.

И луна не была жёлтым сыром,
А была серым облаком в небе,
Люди тоже разными были,
Тёмно-синего, красного цвета.

Всё вокруг было добрым и ярким,
Светлым днём и нарядным ночью,
Только что-то тихонько менялось,
Наползало, цеплялось прочно.

Люди злились, природа тускнела,
Быд оранжевый - стал бледно-жёлтый,
Разноцветные мы разделились
Лишь на жёлтых, белых и чёрных.

Так зелёное небо стало
Серо-облачным, темным и мрачным,
Люди злее - тускнеет природа,
Скоро мир наш станет прозрачным.

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня прочла и мне понравилось. А вам?

Вот опять окно,
Где опять не спят.
Может - пьют вино,
Может - так сидят.
Или просто - рук
Не разнимут двое.
В каждом доме, друг,
Есть окно такое.
Крик разлук и встреч  -
Ты, окно в ночи!
Может - сотни свеч,
Может - три свечи...
Нет и нет уму
Моему - покоя.
И в моем дому
Завелось такое.
Помолись, дружок, за бессонный дом,
За окно с огнем! 

(М. Цветаева)

----------


## Akasey

*Прошлое не вернуть* 

Неяркий свет, душа пустая,
всё безразлично… Мыслей стая
лишь улетает вдаль куда-то.
Я вспоминаю, что было когда-то…
Теперь то время не вернуть,
не стоит даже и пытаться.
Можно о нём немного взгрустнуть,
но чувствам былым не поддаваться.
Уже не то, что было раньше.
Другие мы, другое время.
Всё то ушло куда - подальше.
С собой всё забрало адское пламя.
Погорело в огне невозвратного времени.
Улетело в страну забытых надежд.
Всё ушло… Цепью старого бремени
Околдовано прошлое на тысячи лет.

----------


## Akasey

*Доверяйте любимым* 


-Любишь?
-Люблю
-Докажи!
-Докажу
-А достанешь звезду?
-Да, достану, смогу!
-Ты солгал!
-Я не лгу.
-Ты не можешь достать,
До н***с дотянуться,
И как вишню сорвать.
-Я смогу.
-Снова лжешь, так поди, докажи!
-Но тогда мне придётся отдать свою жизнь.
-Так отдай, за меня!
-Но что будет потом?
-Ты докажешь любовь
-Я ещё не готов
-Уходи!
-Почему?
-Ты мне лжешь, и потом будешь лгать.
-Но не станет меня, ты же будешь страдать?
-Ну и что, ты сказал, значит должен достать,
- А иначе тебя не желаю я знать!

-Так и быть, только знай, это всё не игра.
Я смогу доказать, что правдивы слова.
Только ты будешь сильно об этом жалеть.
Ты получишь звезду, но учти ей тебя не согреть.
Согревает любовь в окрылённых сердцах,
Вспышки счастья, доверие в милых глазах.
Согревает взаимность, и чувства полёт.
У тебя же останется лишь голый лёд…

-Подожди, ты куда?
-Я пошел за звездой… для тебя… на край света… жди ночи…
-Постой! Как узнаю, что ты принесёшь мне звезду?
-Ты поймёшь, ты увидишь. Сказал же, смогу.

И они разошлись: девчонка в мечтах,
А парень с грустью в зелёных глазах.
Он вспомнил её нежных губ теплоту,
Улыбку её, и её красоту.
Он вспомнил её ненавязчивый смех,
И глаз, ясных глаз выразительный блеск.
И сердце запело, вздохнула душа…
Она так прекрасна и так хороша…
И ради неё готов был на всё.
Ведь больше всей жизни любил он её.
И парень ушёл.
Он ушёл навсегда.
И никто не узнал, не ответил куда.

А девчонка лишь ночью к окну подойдя,
Вдруг увидела свет, яркий свет от дождя.
И тот дождь не из капель был и не из слёз,
Это был ярких звёзд неожиданный дождь.
И казалось, что небо взорвётся на части,
Не сумев подчинить этих звёзд своей власти.
И затихли часы, и замедлилось время.
А девчонка смотрела, не в силах поверить.
Ведь такой красоты никогда не видала,
И душою от счастья смеяться вдруг стала.
Да он любит её! Он не лжёт! Она верит.
И средь ночи к нему… И бежит к его двери!
Но распахнута дверь, и везде включен свет.
На своих всё местах, а его дома нет…
И напрасна она его ожидала
Днём и ночью своих ясных глаз не смыкала.
Навсегда в её памяти врезался след:
Звёздный дождь и прощальный,
Торжественный свет.
Любовь настоящая на жертву способна,
Она высока, и бескрайне свободна.
И с любовью в игру никогда не играйте
Я прошу об одном:
Доверяйте любимым своим, доверяйте!

----------


## Asteriks

*Ни о чем не жалейте*

_Андрей Дементьев_ 

Никогда ни о чем не жалейте вдогонку, 
Если то, что случилось, 
Нельзя изменить. 
Как записку из прошлого, 
Грусть свою 
скомкав,
С этим прошлым порвите непрочную нить.

Никогда не жалейте о том, что случилось. 
Иль о том,
Что случиться не может уже.
Лишь бы озеро вашей души не мутилось
Да надежды,
Как птицы, парили в душе.

Не жалейте своей доброты и участья,
Если даже за все вам -
Усмешка в ответ.
Кто-то в гении выбился,
Кто-то в начальство...
Не жалейте,
Что вам не досталось их бед. 
Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте –
Поздно начали вы 
Или рано ушли.
Кто-то пусть гениально играет на флейте, -
Но ведь песни берет он 
Из вашей души.

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте. 
Ни потерянных дней, ни сгоревшей любви.
Пусть другой гениально играет на флейте. 
Но еще гениальнее слушали вы.

----------


## Asteriks

* * *
Не исчезай на тысячу лет, 
не исчезай на какие-то полчаса... 
Вернешься Ты через тысячу лет,      
но все горит 
Твоя свеча. 
Не исчезай из жизни моей
не исчезай сгоряча или невзначай.
Исчезнут все. 
Только Ты не из их числа. 
Будь из всех исключением, 
не исчезай.
В нас вовек 
не исчезнет наш звездный час, 
самолет, 
где летим мы с тобой вдвоем,      
мы летим, мы летим, мы все летим, 
пристегнувшись одним ремнем—
 вне времен,— 
дремлешь Ты на плече моем,
и, как огонь, 
чуть просвечивает ладонь Твоя.
Твоя ладонь... 
Не исчезай
из жизни моей. , 
Не исчезай невзначай или сгоряча. 
Есть тысяча ламп.
И в каждой есть тысяча свеч,  
но мне нужна 
Твоя свеча.
Не исчезай в нас, Чистота,
не исчезай, даже если подступит край. 
Ведь все равно, даже если исчезну сам, 
я исчезнуть Т*** не дам.

Не исчезай. 


(c) Андрей Вознесенский

----------


## Asteriks

*САГА*

Ты меня на рассвете разбудишь, 
проводить необутая выйдешь. 
Ты меня никогда не забудешь. 
Ты меня никогда не увидишь.

Заслонивши тебя от простуды, 
я подумаю: «Боже всевышний! 
Я тебя никогда не забуду. 
Я тебя никогда не увижу».

Эту воду в мурашках запруды, 
это Адмиралтейство и Биржу 
я уже никогда не забуду 
и уже никогда не увижу.

Не мигают, слезятся от ветра 
безнадежные карие вишни. 
Возвращаться—плохая примета. 
Я тебя никогда не увижу.

Даже если на землю вернемся 
мы вторично, согласно Гафизу, 
мы, конечно, с тобой разминемся. 
Я тебя никогда не увижу.

И окажется так минимальным 
наше непониманье с тобою 
перед будущим непониманьем 
двух живых с пустотой неживою.

И качнется бессмысленной высью
пара фраз, залетевших отсюда:
«Я тебя никогда не забуду. 
Я тебя никогда не увижу».

(c) Андрей Вознесенский

----------


## Akasey

*Туманный день*

Туманный день…Зимы морозы
Ушли, забрав с собой весь снег…
А на столе отрывок прозы
Лежит уже который век…
Кусочки слякоти панурой
Зачем-то радуют мой глаз,
И веселюсь погоде хмурой,
Не дашь ей воинский приказ…
Пускай шалит с***, играет,
Пусть насыщает краской мир!
И ветра свист, не умолкая,
Играет пусть на струнах лир…
Мороз пусть шепчет своим треском
О том, что нам не угадать.
И по воде дождинок плески
Пускай послышатся опять…
По подоконнику, по крыше
И по стеклянному окну…
Пускай баюкают все тише,
И так, пока я не усну…

----------


## fIzdrin

Р.Киплинг "Заповедь" в переводе С.Маршака

О, если ты спокоен, не растерян,
Когда теряют головы вокруг,
И если ты себе остался верен,
Когда в тебя не верит лучший друг,
И если ждать умеешь без волненья,
Не станешь ложью отвечать на ложь,
Не будешь злобен, став для всех мишенью,
Но и святым себя не назовешь, -
И если ты своей владеешь страстью,
А не тобою властвует она,
И будешь тверд в удаче и в несчастье,
Которым в сущности цена одна,
И если ты готов к тому, что слово
Твое в ловушку превращает плут,
И, потерпев крушенье, можешь снова-
Без прежних сил - возобновить свой труд, -
И если ты способен все, что стало
Тебе привычным, выложить на стол,
Все проиграть и все начать сначала,
Не пожалев того, что приобрел,
И если можешь сердце, нервы, жилы
Так завести, чтобы вперед нестись,
Когда с годами изменяют силы
И только воля говорит: "держись!" -
И если можешь быть в толпе собою,
При короле с народом связь хранить
И, уважая мнение любое,
Главы перед молвою не клонить,
И если будешь мерить расстоянье
Секундами, пускаясь в дальний бег ,-
Земля - твое, мой мальчик, достоянье.
И более того, ты - человек!

----------


## Asteriks

*Берегите друзей*

Знай, мой друг, вражде и дружбе цену 
И судом поспешным не греши. 
Гнев на друга, может быть мгновенный, 
Изливать повсюду не спеши.

Может, друг твой сам поторопился 
И тебя обидел невзначай, 
Провинился друг и повинился — 
Ты ему греха не поминай.

Люди, мы стареем и ветшаем, 
И с теченьем наших лет и дней 
Легче мы своих друзей теряем, 
Обретаем их куда трудней.

Если верный конь, поранив ногу, 
Спотыкнулся, а потом опять, 
Не вини его — вини дорогу 
И коня не торопись менять.

Люди, я прошу вас, ради бога, 
Не стесняйтесь доброты своей. 
На земле друзей не так уж много, 
Опасайтесь потерять друзей.

Я иных придерживался правил, 
В слабости усматривая зло.
Скольких в жизни я друзей оставил. 
Сколько от меня друзей ушло.

После было всякого немало, 
И, бывало, на путях крутых 
Как я каялся, как не хватало 
Мне друзей потерянных моих!

И теперь я всех вас видеть жажду, 
Некогда любившие меня, 
Мною не прощенные однажды 
Или не простившие меня.

(с) Расул Гамзатов

----------


## Akasey

*Реквием…* 

Он распустился в ясный день,
когда природа оживала.
Легла на землю солнца тень 
и всё на свете просыпалось.
Он был один. Нигде в округе
похожих не было цветов.
Мечтал он о своей подруге,
и ею жил, на всё готов.
Теплом его благодарило солнце,
что приносил он радость всем.
И девушка, вдруг отворив оконце
в один чудесный ясный день
вмиг поняла, как он прекрасен,
единственный на всей земле.
Цветок был очень мил и ясен
в своей волшебной синеве.
И красотой своею окрыляя
дарил он теплоту свою
девчонке той. Она играла,
любуясь им, будто в Раю.
И было вроде всё неплохо,
если б не пришёл тот день,
когда он умер не от страха, 
а от того, что смерти тень
его накрыла с головою,
настигнув в неожиданный момент.
Укрыла белой пеленою
и заслонила ему свет.
Сорвав цветок, мальчишка робко
понёс мамочке своей.
«Как он красив! -она негромко
сказала, -В вазочку скорей!»
Через три дня его не стало…
Засох цветок, остался сухоцвет.
Что с ним случилось, девушка не знала,
но помнить будет много-много лет.

----------


## Akasey

Мёртвая лирика...

Я как будто сошёл с ума, я всё чаще шепчу в забвенье
Всё одни и те же слова, вновь у духа прошу прощенья.
Где-то там, в мутной патоке дней я оставил все мысли о свете,
Этот свет неестественно мёртв, словно сущность и замысел смерти.
Все одни и те же слова, я шепчу в опьянении терпком:
Ты прости мне, моя душа, все, что принял в себя наверу.
Ты прости меня, сердце за то, что пришлось постучать в бренном теле.
Только билось ты ради кого? Наш фрегат посадили на мели.
Наш обитель, наш храм опустел, не слыхать больше в нём песнопений, 
Предал веру святой отец, лжёт Мария, молясь на коленях…
Так прости же, прости меня, моя сущность, моё сознанье!
Умирает любовь моя в лицемерии мирозданья…

man, don't trust girls... fuck it all...

----------


## vova230

Я буду писать для с****
Я буду писать для друзей,
И буду писать для врагов,
Словом, для всех людей.
Я буду писать стихи
И песни слагать начну,
Чтобы жилось веселей
На нашей красивой Земле,
Чтобы не стало сердец
Как камень твердых, холодных как лед
Чтоб добро побеждало зло
Чтоб не было горя и бед
Знаю, мне повезло
Родиться в мире таком,
Где жить – это значит гореть,
А умереть легко
Пусть песня моя звенит,
Горит пусть она огнем
Задача ее – разбудить
Тех, кто уснул давно,
Иль засыпает сейчас
Надо растормошить,
Заставить открыть глаза
Верно, у всех людей
В сердце есть родничок
Нету его живей – это само добро.
Главное, чтобы он
Сорной травой не зарос
А остальное потом…

Это не мои стихи. Автора назвать не могу, он не профессиональный поэт и не знаю как он отнесется к этому.

_ добавлено через 10 минут_ 
В пещере каменной нашли бутылку водки,
Цыпленок жареный валялся на песке,
Эх мало братцы водки мало,
И закуски тоже очень мало.

В пещере каменной нашли боченок водки,
Барашек жареный валялся на песке,
Эх мало братцы водки мало,
И закуски тоже очень мало.

В пещере каменной нашли цистерну водки,
И мамонт жареный валялся на песке,
Эх мало братцы водки мало,
И закуски тоже очень мало.

В пещере каменной нашли источник водки,
Дорога привела на мясокомбинат,
Эх хватит братцы водки хватит,
И закуски тоже очень хватит.

Стихи не мои, автор не известен. Вообще это песня и настолько древняя, что можно считать народной.

----------


## Akasey

Они жили врозь, параллельно,
По разным путям они шли,
Ища повод быть вместе
Хотя бы секунды на три…
Она каждый день просыпалась
С желаньем увидеть его…
Подругам она улыбалась,
Пусть думают – все хорошо…
Он жил каждым мгновеньем,
Когда она рядом была,
Не знала - на этой планете
Она ему очень нужна…
Но вот оказалось расстаться
Придется им навсегда,
И больше взглядом касаться
Не смогут они никогда…
Издали, глядя на профиль,
Она шептала слова,
Те, что никогда на свете
Не сможет сказать она…
Она хотела признаться,
Он тоже хотел все сказать,
Но взглядом пришлось попрощаться -
Друг друга опять потерять…

Она молча смотрела,
Когда он вдаль уходил,
Не зная, что упустила,
Того, кто сильно любил…
И вот наступает вечер,
Он отсылает письмо,
В котором просит о встрече,
И пишет, что любит её…
«Прошу о последней встрече
И если любишь – приди,
Туда, где целые ночи
Сверкают фонтанов огни.

Встречаемся завтра в полдень,
Ждать буду долго т****
Последнее слово: поскриптум:
«Любимая! Ты мне нужна!»
Она «летала как птица»,
Еще немножко ей ждать.
От счастья сливались лица,
Не успев письмо дочитать…
И может быть злая шутка-
Это «его письмо»,
Но ей все равно было,
Она ведь любила его…
И вот наступило утро
И близился полденя час…
«Еще немного осталось,-
Утешалась она сейчас».
Она «прилетела» на площадь,
От счастья сияли глаза,
И верила, что очень скоро
Будет одна она не одна…
Его заметила издали,
Махнула ему рукой,
Биение сердца услышали
И устремились на встречу с судьбой…
Спешил к ней не глядя в стороны,
Летел, мечтая о ней,
С большими желтыми розами,
С надеждой, любовью к ней…
Но тут скрип колес – бешенных,
И розы взлетели ввысь,
Раздались крики прохожих,
И парень падает вниз…
И подбежав к нему,
Упав пред ним на колени,
И нежно взяв руку его,
Шептала: «Я буду с тобою навеки!»
Он чувствовал: жизнь отступала,
И тихо закрыв глаза,
Он понял, что не узнает,
Какой бы жизнь дальше была…
Он сжал её руку крепче,
Шепча: «я люблю тебя!»
И жизнь покинула речи,
И ввысь взлетела душа…
Как вдруг ослабели руки,
Закрылись «морские глаза»,
Заковано сердце в муки…
Любовь вновь чуда ждала…
Но небо забрало душу…
Не откроет он больше глаза.
А боль заложила уши,
И криков не слышит она…
Она сидела у тела,
Пока собиралась толпа,
Потом прошептала в небо:
«Я тоже люблю тебя!»
Слеза по щеке скользила,
Стекая на теплый асфальт,
Она ему не сказала, слова,
Что пришлось шептать.
Рыдая, она молила:
«Не забирай же его у меня!»
Но никто не слышал молитвы,
Словно в мире она одна…
И стояла она на коленях,
Среди «тысячи» желтых роз.
Прижав его руку к сердцу, не знала,
Что больше его не вернёшь…

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

ИРИНА НАБИЕВА.

БАБУШКА

Научила меня бабушка
Слоги складывать в слова,
Научила меня бабушка 
Суп варить, пилить дрова.

Научила не завидовать
Изобилию вещей
И беречь, а не раскидывать
По небрежности друзей.

Научила не рассчитывать
На чужие пироги,
А своей судьбы испытывать
Прихотливые круги.

Не склоняться перед бедами,
Не стенать по пустяку
И подснежниками белыми
Успокаивать тоску.

Научила жить улыбчиво,
С обнаженною душой,
Научила быть отзывчивой
К неурядице чужой.

И сама не знала бабушка,
Как во всем была права,
И теперь не знает бабушка,
Что в душе моей жива.

----------


## Akasey

*Любовь*

Это чувство так прекрасно
Словно майская заря,
Но оно для нас опасно,
Ведь порой приходит зря.
Любишь ты – она не любит,
Только сердце твоё губит,
Образ твой не замечает
И тебя не уважает.
Иногда бывает всё же,
Что она о нём грустит
И тогда там все, похоже,
Тоже сердце ей болит.
Вот такой любовь бывает
Много жизней забирает,
Все на свете это знают
Всё же голову теряют.
Забывают обо всём
Они счастливы вдвоём,
Это всё лишь милый сон
И порой не долгий он.
Почему? Из-за чего?
Кто придумал это всё?
Ведь всё это не легко,
Но прекрасно и мило.
Ради этого живём
За неё всё отдаём,
Скучно с нею не бывает
Страсть обоих оплетает.
Страсть нам вовсе не мешает
Она сильно помогает,
Нашу душу открывает
И все чувства выпускает.
Люди все о ней мечтают
В её страсть упасть желают,
С ней остаться навсегда-
Это главная мечта.

----------


## Akasey

*Как перекресток - без дорог…*

как перекресток - без дорог,
без чёта - нечет, красоты - цветок,
без тайны - сфинкс, без туч – вершины,
не знаем следствий - без причины,
как Мона Лиза - без улыбки,
как исправленье - без ошибки,
без сладости - запретный плод,
без звезд мерцанья - небосвод,
как нету смерти - без рожденья,
мирских грехов - без искупленья,
без разговора - нет молчанья
и без начала - окончанья,
как без вопроса - нет ответа,
как без грозы - тоскует лето,
не может жить без ветра - вьюга…
и нас с тобою нету – друг без друга…

----------


## Akasey

Канцона

И совсем не в мире мы, а где-то
На задворках мира средь теней,
Сонно перелистывает лето
Синие страницы ясных дней.

Маятник старательный и грубый,
Времени непризнанный жених,
Заговорщицам секундам рубит
Головы хорошенькие их.

Так пыльна здесь каждая дорога,
Каждый куст так хочет быть сухим,
Что не приведет единорога
Под уздцы к нам белый серафим.

И в твоей лишь сокровенной грусти,
Милая, есть огненный дурман,
Что в проклятом этом захолустьи
Точно ветер из далеких стран.

Там, где всё сверканье, всё движенье,
Пенье всё, — мы там с тобой живем.
Здесь же только наше отраженье
Полонил гниющий водоем.   (Николай Гумилёв)

----------


## Asteriks

Я такая, как есть, я не буду другой,
Я такая, как есть, и останусь такой.
Я наивна бываю, бываю - вредна,
Но, такая, как есть, я на свете одна.
Я такая, как есть, я умею любить.
Кто увидит меня, тот не сможет забыть.
Я умею ласкать, но умею и бить.
Я умею спасать и умею губить.
Я такая, как есть, я похожа на страсть.
Строя жизнь, я себя успеваю ломать.
Я немного грущу, и немного смеюсь.
Я бесстрашна бываю, но я и боюсь.
Я такая, как есть, я люблю помогать.
Но бывает, что я не могу не кричать.
Я бываю вольна, я бываю одна.
Пылкой быть я могу, а потом - холодна.
Я такая, как есть, я не стану иной.
Я немного поплачу у вас за спиной,
Вытру слёзы и мило в ответ улыбнусь.
И такой, как я есть, к вам опять повернусь.

----------


## Akasey

-----*НЕ. ЖЕСТОКИЙ РОМАНС*-----
(Автор Убыб)

Не говори. Не надо так молчать.
Уж лучше бы молчал, чем эти речи.
Ведь мы расходимся, идя навстречу.
Встречаемся, опять не повстречав.
Не надо этих взглядов через веки
Прикрывшие зрачки незрячих глаз.
Смотри в упор и всё же, всякий раз
Взор отводи, увидев как мой светел…

Не говори. Не отводи. Не уходи.

----------


## Asteriks

Подставляйте ладони,
Я насыплю вам счастья.
Есть источник бездонный
В дождь, в грозу и ненастье.

Я насыплю вам счастья
Сколько вы захотите.
Это всё в вашей власти.
Ну берите, берите!

Нет конца и начала.
Нет границ поперечных.
Только вы, получая,
Улыбнитесь сердечно.

И скажите кому-то
Просто доброе слово
Не лукавствуя мудро,
Это счастья основа.

Не жалейте улыбок,
Не жалейте участья.
И средь бед и ошибок
Вы получите счастье!

Отдавать его будем
Тем, кому пожелаем.
И, даря счастье людям,
Мы счастливыми станем!

----------


## Akasey

*Там...*

Глаза в глаза и рук не расплести. 
Пустой перрон, но кто-то дышит в спину. 
Проснулось эхо: вам пора идти! 
И дрогнула перрона сердцевина! 
Свет взволновался, поезд застонал, 
Тоскливо окна потянув пустые. 
Шагами переполнен был вокзал, 
Но не людьми. Гранаты налитые 
Нам падали под ноги как запрет, 
Как откровенье жаркое в неволе 
расколотой на части: тень и свет – 
разобщены разрозненные доли – 
мы разомкнулись. 
Я в вагон ушла, 
Окно нас разделяло безучастно. 
Ты говорил – я по губам прочла, 
От слов твоих забилось сердце часто! 
Все тронулось, и стрелка-стрекоза 
Метнулась по стальному циферблату. 

Затосковали руки и глаза, 
А по стеклу растекся сок граната -- 
Холодная гранатовая кровь. 
Нет, показалось. 
Плакала любовь. 

Н. Меньшикова

----------


## vova230

Не то, чтобы любимые, но просто понравились.
Проснись с утра и посмотри, 
В то отражение, что напротив. 
С лица вчерашний день смахни, 
Взвесь не спеша все за и против. 
Запомни, женщиною быть, 
Должна ты каждую минуту. 
Плохое нужно позабыть, 
Из сердца прочь обиду, смуту. 
Ты женщина, и тем сильна,

----------


## Akasey

а вот для нашей Астерикс:

Татьяна - русская душою, 
На родине одарена красою, 
А царь, чье имя носит с детства, 
Ей царственность отдал в наследство. 
Чего б ни стоило, она 
Тверда в решеньях и нередко 
Права. Характером сильна, 
Да и острить умеет метко. 
Пустых не терпит возражений - 
Весомы факты, важность тем... 
Ей строить проще отношенья 
С мужчинами, с кем нет проблем. 
Средь них комфортно ей и сладко. 
Очарования полна, 
Весь артистизм свой без остатка 
Проявит средь мужчин она. 
Все ищут общества Татьяны: 
Она на выдумку быстра, 
Как в тамаде, в ней нет изъяна, 
Как солнце, на тепло щедра. 
И символично - в январе, 
Когда мороз, длиннее день, 
От солнца ярче на дворе, 
Приходит к нам Татьянин день. 
Всех с именинами поздравим, 
Кого Татьяной величать, 
И праздник шумный Таням справим, 
Дадим возможность поблистать.

а вот про неё:

И всё таки...я хороша! 
Иль не согласны Вы? 
Пусть не везёт мне ни шиша… 
Но я ведь классная! 
Пусть обо мне летит молва... 
Она напрасная! 
Иду по жизни чуть дыша... 
Судьба опасная! 
То скользкий лёд, то поворот… 
Что тут поделаешь? 
Грозой затянут небосвод... 
Не переделаешь! 
Вся моя жизнь упругий мяч... 
Взлёты, падения! 
Спешу, бегу куда-то вскачь... 
Ищу везения! 
Полоски белые летят... 
А рядом чёрные! 
Они добить меня хотят... 
В них боль бездонная! 
По мне так лучше вверх и вниз... 
Чем ровной улицей! 
Быть черно-белой... мой каприз... 
Чем серой умницей! 
Не выбираю лёгкий путь... 
Чтоб не соскучиться! 
Страдая, понимаешь суть… 
Полезно мучиться.

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошие стихи, перечитываю всё время.

----------


## vova230

В Интернете мне попалось интересное стихотворение 
неизвестного автора, в котором описывается конец света: 

Когда начинается конец света 
Многие в страхе выносят мебель из квартир. 
Каждый в глубине души надеется, 
Что конец света — временное явление, 
Что-то вроде стихийного бедствия. 
Солнце поискрит, поморгает, 
И вновь загорится ровным, спокойным светом. 
Когда наступает конец света, одни включают сирены, 
Другие вызывают полицию и скорую помощь, 
Третьи встают в дверные проемы, 
На случай если обвалится потолок. 
Четвертые в ужасе бегут с многоэтажек, 
Пытаясь оставить здание, прежде чем оно развалится. 
Это похоже на землетрясение, наводнение 
И солнечное затмение одновременно. 
Кто-то начинает вязать плоты из подручных средств. 
В ход идут двери, столы и стулья... 
Откуда ни возьмись, появляется тысяча плавсредств, 
Очень похожих на Ноевы ковчеги. 
Оказывается, к этому времени 
Каждый строил судно тайком и запасался провиантом. 
Люди поглупей взбираются на крыши домов. 
Но так как дома валятся в воду, 
Многие из них погибают мгновенно. 
В небе парит тысяча вертолетов, 
Пытаясь спасти от конца света 
Как можно больше людей. 
Зрелище не из приятных. 
Крики, вопли, вспышки молнии... 
Вся поверхность воды 
Усыпана плавающими предметами: 
Домашние животные, трупы, экскременты... 
Все что тщательно скрывалось, 
Всплывает на поверхность. 
Что делать, если наступит конец енета? 
Образуя болотную жижу, настолько смердящую, 
Что все живое, попадая туда, погибает мгновенно. 
Огромная грязная пена вздымалась, 
Поглощая все новые порции, 
Выбрасываемые из прорванных канализаций, 
Нефтехранилищ.... 
Кто-то из военных принял это за начало войны, 
И решил отразить атаку ядерным ударом, 
Беспорядочно нажимать на кнопки 
Пусковых установок. 
Ракеты взлетали и взрывались повсюду... 
От этого вся каша интенсивно перемешивалась. 
Миллионы кубометров земли, 
Выброшенные в атмосферу, 
Мгновенно затмили свет солнца 
И наступила кромешная тьма... 
Бог, наблюдая за происходящим, с горечью думал: 
В этом дьявольском котле не разберешь 
Кто грешник, кто праведник... 
Бог сокрушался: 
Что человечество сотворило с землей! 
Многое в душе его переплелось. 
Жалость к погибающим детям, 
Которых прижимали к себе обезумевшие матери 
И уходили с ними на дно... 
Объятия были настолько сильными, 
Что даже Бог был не в силах их разлучить. 
И было в душе великое отвращение, 
Сожаление, что жизнь на планете не удалась. 
А все святые во главе с Иисусом Христом, 
Не силах вынести людских страданий, 
Порывались спасти хоть кого-то. 
Но Бог их удерживал. 
Они пытались его разжалобить, 

Но Бог был непреклонен. 
«Ничего не выйдет. Род человеческий неисправим. 
Грех внедрился в душу и плоть... 
Оставьте, оставьте, дети мои!» — говорил он, 
Задергивая занавес неба, 
На котором не было ни звезд, ни Луны. 
Это был занавес смерти.

_vova230 добавил 12.12.2009 в 19:17_
Автор так-же не известен. Немного мрачно.

Влюбился вдруг один парнишка,
В одну девчонку, даже слишком,
Цветы под двери приносил,
Подарки лучшие дарил.
Оберегал от бед, от зла,
Девчонка лучшая была.
Но вот не знал её секрета,
И не сказала она это.
Что та сидела на игле,
Кололась часто во дворе.
Подарки что дарил он ей,
На дозу все пошли, поверь.
Мечтал о свадьбе и судьбе,
И с ней встречался он везде.
Детишек сильно так хотел,
Но жаль, что парень не успел.

Купила дозу в подворотней,
Ширнулась ядом, хорошо ей.
Сидит и тает как снежок,
Но в пала в кому, вот так шок.
В больнице ругань, суета,
И доктор там всего одна,
Спешит помочь так всем и сразу,
Но не возможно, вот так сразу.
И тут вот парень прилетел,
Такой поднял он беспредел,

Кричал на всех: «что за г...о,
Я отдал все ради неё.
Спасайте срочно вы её,
Ведь без неё, я сам ничто!»

Но вот и доктор подошла,
В лице её была тоска,
А может ужас, непонятно,
От слез все так блестели пятна.
Сказала, что он не успел,
Что дух её уж улетел,
Покинул грешную землю,
Вознесся в радость, в тишину.
Остыло тело той невесты,
Любил её он точно честно.

Прошел так месяц и второй,
Но парню плохо без одной,
Что душу так вот согревала,
И никогда не предавала,
Лишь тайну смерти берегла,
Наверно глупою была.
Не смог забыть совсем её,
И вышел просто он в окно.
Многоэтажной той высотки,
Где в первый раз он выпил водки,
И где любовь он повстречал,
Его печален был финал…

----------


## Asteriks

Вова, ты жизненные стихи любишь, да?

----------


## vova230

> Вова, ты жизненные стихи любишь, да?


Я люблю смысл в стихах, песнях, любой литературе и исскустве

----------


## Asteriks

Знаешь, есть такие песни народные про неволю, про несчастья, про возвращение блудного сына. Они жизненные конечно, и поют их все. И я пою. "Не вернё-о-о-тся мой Саня назад!"
Нененене, не критикую, ни в коем случае. Вкусы твои с моими сравниваю. Сказать тебе правду? Я вообще стихи не очень люблю)))

----------


## HARON

Я люблю Маяковского--резко и точно!

----------


## Asteriks

Я в юности любила Асадова, а сейчас как начну читать - не вижу никаких достоинств. (( Даже обидно за себя. Только про Рыжую дворнягу и перечитываю.

----------


## HARON

В юности, в Юности! Я в юности тоже Есенина с Феттом любил!)))

----------


## Asteriks

А я нет! У меня не было одного определённого поэта. Была, да и теперь есть, книга, сборник стихов "Советская поэзия", читала потому, что подарок подруги на 18-летие. Вова, ивьевской подруги, между прочим.

----------


## Irina

Потуши свои глаза, потуши
Моё сердце ты уже не зажгешь.
Не тревожь моей усталой души,
Что ушло, назад уже не вернешь.
Потуши свои глаза, потуши,
Я от взгляда их сгорела давно,
Не спеши ко мне теперь, не спеши,
Как ты смотришь - мне уже все равно.
Потуши свои глаза, потуши,
И любила и горела - ты знал,
А теперь золу ты не вороши,
Догорел костер, а ты опоздал...

----------


## Akasey

Анатолий Болутенко

*КОРОЛЕВА*


Хоть без неё на свете не прожить,

Ведёт себя – как будто королева.

Не лучше ли обиду ей простить,

Чтобы напрасно сердце не болело?


Хоть боль в душе, но всё ещё терплю,

Не подаю, что горечь гложет, вида,

Её о милосердии молю,

Но за обидой следует обида.


Покоя только для себя хочу,

Любовь, как хворост, чтоб не прогорела,

Уж, как стена, безропотно молчу,

Но замолчать не может королева.


Что сделаешь – окажется не так,

Уж надоели горькие обиды,

Устал от долгих яростных атак,

Прощать не буду, чтобы были квиты.



*ПАРИТЕТ*


Секс для одних – житейская обуза,

А для других – высокая мечта,

Одним он – словно переноска груза,

Другим – полёт под облака всегда.


Два грузчика, им всё предельно ясно,

Один с другим всегда покой найдёт,

Два лётчика справляются прекрасно,

Легко поднимут в небо самолёт.


Но неприятно и, скорей, ужасно,

Коль вместе будут грузчик и пилот,

Такой союз иметь всегда опасно,

Трагедией закончится полёт.


Чтоб секс не стал ненужным, как обуза,

Чтоб навсегда избавиться её,

Быть должен только паритет союза,

Давно известно: «Каждому – своё».

----------


## fIzdrin

> Потуши свои глаза, потуши
> Моё сердце ты уже не зажгешь.
> Не тревожь моей усталой души,
> Что ушло, назад уже не вернешь.
> Потуши свои глаза, потуши,
> Я от взгляда их сгорела давно,
> Не спеши ко мне теперь, не спеши,
> Как ты смотришь - мне уже все равно.
> Потуши свои глаза, потуши,
> ...


костром в ночи надежда догорает,
огонь любви в душе моей погас,
ты не придешь,я это точно знаю,
хотя еще и думаю о нас.

ты не придешь,звездой сияя в небе,
которую я так и не достал,              
но вот другая падает-успеть бы,
вернуть тебя,желанье загадав.

но не успел,мгновением звезда упала,
еще чуть-чуть,костер мой догорит,
а с ней надежда,но ее так мало,
для той любви,что звездочкой горит.

----------


## Olesya

Миледи! Вы чудовищно красивы! 
Вы-Ужас! Вы-Волшебная Змея! 
Вы-Яд! 
Сосредоточие злой силы! 
Покорены Вам Все! 
Но только лишь не Я! 
Хоть платиной! 
Хоть золотом оправы! 
Мани меня в свой сумашедший плен! 
Не хватит и твоей волшебной силы! 
Чтоб превратить меня в свой манекен! 
Боготворю тебя за красоту и силу! 
За вишни губ твоих! 
За поцелуи в кровь! 
Так Знай! 
Найду в себе я силы! 
Что б превратить Себя в Твою Любовь!!!

----------


## HARON

Ночь..Не видно ни зги..
И одеяло прилипло к жопе
Штампуем кадры Советской стране!
Назло буржуазной Европе!!!

Пы.сы. Это не я! Это Маяковский!)))

----------


## fIzdrin

> Миледи! Вы чудовищно красивы! 
> Вы-Ужас! Вы-Волшебная Змея! 
> Вы-Яд! 
> Сосредоточие злой силы! 
> Покорены Вам Все! 
> Но только лишь не Я! 
> Хоть платиной! 
> Хоть золотом оправы! 
> Мани меня в свой сумашедший плен! 
> ...


миледи,лилия,плечо.
за,что скажите наказали?
за то,что страстно,горячо,
любовью многих ублажали.
за,то,что с гибкостью змеи
умело обвивали тело,
даря все прелести свои,
без предрассудков и умело.

хотели тоже вы любви
красивой,искренней и страстной,
друзья есть в жизни и враги,
и оттиск лилии прекрасной.

к стати,ИРИНА и ОЛЕСЯ,ввиду отсуствия автора или копирайта позвольте вопрос-это ваше?

----------


## Irina

> к стати,ИРИНА и ОЛЕСЯ,ввиду отсуствия автора или копирайта позвольте вопрос-это ваше?


Нет не моё. Нашла на даче в газете 25 летней давности. Автор был плохо виден. Очень понравились стихи и я их сохранила.

----------


## Olesya

> миледи,лилия,плечо.
> за,что скажите наказали?
> за то,что страстно,горячо,
> любовью многих ублажали.
> за,то,что с гибкостью змеи
> умело обвивали тело,
> даря все прелести свои,
> без предрассудков и умело.
> 
> ...


Нет не мои....., это мне  старый друг шлет))

----------


## Olesya

Любите женщину за грех, который вынесла из рая, 
А не за то, что лучше всех она готовит и стирает. 
Любите женщину за грусть, которую от Вас скрывает. 
За то, что рядом с нею груз проблем быстрее убывает. 
Любите женщину за ум, который и велик и скромен. 
За детского веселья шум, рассветным утром в Вашем доме. 
Любите женщину за ночь, которую она Вам дарит, 
И за желание помочь, когда смертельно Вы устали. 
Любите в женщине мечту и интригующую тайну. 
Не унижайте красоту упрёком, брошенным случайно.

----------


## Olesya

Роковая женщина! 
Модненький прикид 
В памяти отметина – 
Нестандартный вид. 
Розовая курточка, 
Сумочка под цвет. 
Из подъезда утречком 
Прыг в кабриолет. 
Офисные барышни 
Не подруги Вам. 
До морщинок старости 
Далеко летАм, 
Но весенней свежестью 
Не горят глаза. 
С женственной небрежностью 
Жмет на тормоза. 
Сигарета кУрится – 
Тоньше не найти. 
Светофоры жмурятся 
На её пути. 
Лихо жизнь заверчена, 
На обертке – лак. 
Роковая женщина... 
А на личном, как?

----------


## Olesya

Исполнен горького упрека
За злую повесть прежних лет,
За сон безумства и порока,
Я на ее гляжу портрет.

Я вновь люблю, страдая страстно,
И на меня, как в день обид,
Она взирает безучастно
И ничего не говорит.

Но к ней прикованный случайно,
Я не свожу с нее очей...
В ее молчаньи скрыта тайна,
А в тайне - память прошлых дней...

----------


## Sanych

Константин Фофанов. Родился сразу после отмены крепостного права на Руси. А стихи звучат как современные.

----------


## HARON

Маты в стихах великих поэтов

Александр Пушкин


С утра садимся мы в телегу,
Мы рады голову сломать
И, презирая лень и негу,
Кричим: пошёл! еб*на мать!
(“Телега жизни”)

***
Молчи ж, кума; и ты, как я, грешна,
А всякого словами разобидишь;
В чужой пи*де соломинку ты видишь,
А у себя не видишь и бревна!
(“От всенощной вечор...”)

***
Мы пили - и Венера с нами
Сидела, прея, за столом.
Когда ж вновь сядем вчетвером
С бл*дьми, вином и чубуками?
(“27 мая 1819”)

***
Подойди, Жанета,
А Луиза - поцелуй,
Выбрать, так обидишь;
Так на всех и встанет х*й,
Только вас увидишь.
(“Сводня грустно за столом”)

Ты помнишь ли, как были мы в Париже,
Где наш казак иль полковой наш поп
Морочил вас, к винцу подсев поближе,
И ваших жён похваливал да ё*?
(“Рефутация г-на Беранжера”)

***
А шутку не могу придумать я другую,
Как только отослать Толстого к х*ю.

***
Накажи, святой угодник,
Капитана Борозду,
Разлюбил он, греховодник,
Нашу матушку пи*ду.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Борис Вайханский*


_Галина и Борис Вайханские: минский дуэт. Борис сочиняет стихи и музыку._

*- Музыка дождя*


Это небо с серой поволокой,
Словно взгляд растерянно-печальный.
Шум дождя. И золотистый локон
Осени - попутчицы случайной.

Все, что было в жизни нашей прежней,
Все осталось и сегодня с нами:
Лодочка с названием "Надежда"
Девочка с зелеными глазами...

Ну и что? Мы стали просто старше.
Мы себя не судим слишком строго.
А Любовь - она, как прежде, наша.
И Весна - всего лишь за порогом.

Нас напоминают наши дети,
Все ошибки наши повторяя.
Им сегодня не дано заметить,
Что в дожде есть музыка иная.

Это небо с серой поволокой...
Кто сказал, что нынче - непогода?
Тот мотив из песенки далекой
Про Любовь, которой нет исхода.

Не грусти по тем ушедшим веснам,
Где апрель всегда сменялся маем.
Все еще стучат о волны весла.
Это мы плывем - куда не знаем...

1995

----------


## HARON

Погожим осенним денёчком...

Погожим осенним денёчком,
Шурша золотистой листвой,
Укуренный папа с сыночком
Неспешно шагали домой.

Сынишка и рад бы в припрыжку,
Да папу накрыло всерьёз -
Уж больно массивную шишку
Смешал с табаком папирос...

Он шёл, как актёр со спектакля -
Величия лоск на е*ле
И ноги, что старая пакля,
Тащились по влажной земле.

Как вдруг на цветистой лужайке
Мальца охватил интерес:
Кобель, убежав от хозяйки,
На сучку какую-то влез.

Та хвостиком резво вильнула -
Смелее, мол, парень, залазь!
Вонзил ей самец своё дуло
И тут же любовь началась...

Подняв от волнения ручки,
Ребёнок воззрился туда,
Где в визге внеплановой случки
Собачья блестела п*зда.

Из ротика выпала жвачка,
Раздался логичный вопрос:
"Чего же так лает собачка
И что там с ней делает пёс?"

А папа, как с Марса вернулся -
Присел, них*я не поймёт...
Встал нА ноги, к сыну нагнулся
И громко ответил: "Е*ЁТ"!!!

И долго ещё над Москвою,
В полёте не зная помех,
Вдогонку собачьему вою
Гремел оглушительный смех...

Ответов прямых не стесняться
Способен, конечно не всяк...
Но всё же, давайте стараться!
И...мудрых вам шишек в косяк!

----------


## HARON

Продолжая тему "Маты в стихах великих поэтов"

Сергей Есенин


Ветер веет с юга
И луна взошла,
Что же ты, бл*дюга,
Ночью не пришла?

Не пришла ты ночью,
Не явилась днем.
Думаешь, мы дрочим?
Нет! Других еб*м!
***************
***************
Не тужи, дорогой, и не ахай,
Жизнь держи, как коня, за узду,
Посылай всех и каждого на х*й,
Чтоб тебя не послали в пи*ду!

----------


## fIzdrin

добрым словом продляйте жизнь,
не рвите на себе рубаху,
во имя счастья  и любви,
людей не посылайте на х..

----------


## Akasey

1. Я закрою глаза,
На все, что вокруг.
По другому нельзя,
Жизнь, как замкнутый круг!
Я хотел любить,
Но душа умерла.
Остается убить,
Свою плоть, что жива.
Так чего-же мы ждём?
Давай убежим!..
Пусть пылает огнем,
Все что стало чужим!
Возьми мою руку,
Пока бьется пульс…
И нежно, без звука
Убей свою грусть…
Всего один шаг,
И мы полетим.
Небо даст знак,
Лишь нам одним…

2. Я люблю тебя так, как любили лишь в древности.
До безумия люблю, до боли, до ревности...
Тебя презираю. Клянусь-ненавижу!
Проклинаю тебя и во сне снова вижу...
Знаю все твои беды, печали, тревоги,
z люблю тебя ТАК КАК ЛЮБИЛИ ЛИШЬ БОГИ!

----------


## fIzdrin

...Я свяжу тебе жизнь... 
Из пушистых мохеровых ниток... 
Я... свяжу тебе жизнь... 
Не солгу ни единой петли... 
Я... свяжу тебе жизнь... 
Где... узором по полю молитвы... 
Пожелания счастья... 
В лучах... настоящей любви... 
Я... свяжу тебе жизнь... 
Из веселой меланжевой пряжи... 
Я... свяжу тебе жизнь... 
И потом... от души подарю... 
Где... я нитки беру? 
Никому... никогда... не признаюсь... 
Чтоб... связать... тебе жизнь... 
Я... тайком распускаю... свою...(с)

----------


## fIzdrin

вдохновенье ищу я,читая чужие стихи,
своего не хватает,
наверно,
от этого грустно.

для хороших,на память себе завяжу узелки,
чтоб по-новой прочесть,
когда сплин
и в душе не уютно и пусто.

----------


## HARON

Стихи про сисьге!

Сиська сиське говорила,             
В бок её толкая мило:
"Ты не хочешь ли, мой друг,
Нежных ласк мужицких рук?"
Сиська сиське отвечала:
"Я давно о том мечтала,
И надеялась, бог даст,
Лопнет кофточка на нас.
Ведь пора б нам засветиться!
Мне такое часто снится:
Обе мы выходим в свет,
Нас прекрасней в мире нет,
Мы, как две большие дыни,
Льнут губами к нам мужчины,
Нас целуют там и тут
И руками нежно трут,
И мусолят и ласкают,
От себя не отпускают!"
Отвечает ей сестрица:
"Это вряд ли приключится,
Потому что все права
Захватила голова.
Ей на сиськи наплевать,
Только дай поразмышлять!
Ей не надо рук мужских -
У неё мигрень от них".
Стали сиськи бунтовать
И сосками набухать,
Тяжелеют сочно, смачно,
Распирают лиф прозрачный.
Тут вмешалась голова:
"Сексу надо? Чёрта с два!
Отвяжитесь, глупота,
Я стихами занята!"
Я, наверное, повеса,
Но скажу про поэтесс:
Их мирские интересы
Не затрагивают секс.
Пишут рифмы про мечтанья,
Дневники свои строчат,
Их обычные желанья
Заменяет стих и чат.
С прямотою по-российски
Подытожу я мораль:
"Бабы думают не сиськой,
И, признаюсь, очень жаль!"

----------


## HARON

Мораль бывает очень спорной
В чем убеждаюсь я живя
Ведь знаешь ты Физдрин наверно
Про Стрекозу и Муравья?

Сей басне лет уже не мало
И всем понятна там мораль
Но вот подумал я а если..
Всё было там совсем не так?

Сказка об Муравье и Стрекозе.(взгляд Харона)

В июньский день, по-летне жаркий,
Забыв об отдыхе давно,
Разя бензином и соляркой,
Пер муравей домой бревно.
Вдруг на поляне возле речки
Он обалдел, подняв глаза:
Там беззаботно и лениво
В тени дремала стрекоза.
Уже Сентябрь сменяет лето,
Дождь через день стучит в окно.
Добыв себе фуфайку где-то,
Прет муравей домой бревно.
А на пароме через реку
В тени зонта, прикрыв глаза,
В театр или дискотеку
Плывет неспешно стрекоза.
Зима проклятая лютует,
Тулуп не греет ни хрена,
Но муравей не протестует
- Влачит по снегу два бревна.
Встал отдохнуть.
Вздохнулось тяжко.
И вдруг увидел - в соболях,
Лихие три коня в упряжке
Мчат стрекозу в своих санях
. - Куда летишь - скажи подруга,
Не зная сути бытия?
- Для проведения досуга
На званный ужин еду я.
Приятно выпить рюмку чая
В кругу талантливых людей
Люблю, бомонда дух вкушая,
Зреть зарождение идей ...
Взвалив на плечи бревна снова
Ей муравей ответил так: -
Увидишь если там Крылова,
Скажи ему, что он мудак.

----------


## Irina

Берегите своих детей,
Их за шалости не ругайте.
Зло своих неудачных дней
Никогда на них не срывайте.
Не сердитесь на них всерьез,
Даже если они провинились,
Ничего нет дороже слез,
Что с ресничек родных скатились.
Если валит усталость с ног
Совладать с нею нету мочи,
Ну а к Вам подойдет сынок
Или руки протянет дочка.
Обнимите покрепче их,
Детской ласкою дорожите
Это счастья короткий миг,
Быть счастливыми поспешите.
Ведь растают как снег весной,
Промелькнут дни златые эти
И покинут очаг родной
Повзрослевшие Ваши дети.
Перелистывая альбом
С фотографиями детства,
С грустью вспомните о былом
О тех днях, когда были вместе.
Как же будете Вы хотеть
В это время опять вернуться
Чтоб им маленьким песню спеть,
Щечки нежной губами коснуться.
И пока в доме детский смех,
От игрушек некуда деться,
Вы на свете счастливей всех,
Берегите пожалуйста детство!

----------


## Vanya

небольшой стишок нашёл

"Ад и рай - в небесах", - утверждают ханжи.
Я, в себя заглянув, убедился во лжи:
Ад и рай - не круги во дворце мирозданья,
Ад и рай - это две половины души.

----------


## Akasey

*Возвращение*
Return

И здесь душа унынием объята.
And the soul unyniem arms.
Неласков был мне родины привет;
Nelaskov was my greetings to the motherland;
Так смотрит друг, любивший нас когда-то,
It looks different, lyubivshy us when something
Но в ком давно уж прежней веры нет.
But in the long room is not very old faith.

Сентябрь шумел, земля моя родная
September rustled, my native land
Вся под дождем рыдала без конца,
All the rain rydala without end,
И черных птиц за мной летела стая,
And the black bird for me letela flock,
Как будто бы почуяв мертвеца!
As if pochuyav Dead!

Волнуемый тоскою и боязнью,
Volnuemy toskoyu and fear,
Напрасно гнал я грозные мечты,
In vain, I drove terrible dreams
Меж тем как лес с какой-то неприязнью
Meanwhile a forest with some antipathy
В меня бросал холодные листы,
As I threw cold sheets,

И ветер мне гудел неумолимо:
And the wind gudel me relentlessly:
Зачем ты здесь, изнеженный поэт?
Why are you here, effeminate poet?
Чего от нас ты хочешь? Мимо! мимо!
What do you want from us? Off! past!
Ты нам чужой, тебе здесь дела нет!
You're a stranger to us, you are not the case!

И песню я услышал в отдаленьи.
And the song I heard in the distance.
Знакомая, она была горька,
Acquaintances, it was bitter,
Звучало в ней бессильное томленье,
It sounded bessilnoe tomlene,
Бессильная и вялая тоска.
Bessilnaya and vyalaya melancholy.

С той песней вновь в душе зашевелилось,
With the song again in the soul zashevelilos,
О чем давно я позабыл мечтать,
What I have long forgotten dream
И проклял я то сердце, что смутилось
And then I cursed the heart that smutilos
Перед борьбой — и отступило вспять!..
Before the fight — and retreated back! ..

Николай Некрасов

----------


## Akasey

С лицом измученным и серым,
На белой смятой простыне,
Как жертва бешеной холеры,
Лежит коленками к стене.
Протяжно стонет, как при родах,
Трясётся градусник в руках.
Вся скорбь еврейского народа
Застыла в суженных зрачках.
По волевому подбородку
Струится пенная слюна.
Он шепчет жалобно и робко:
"Как ты с детьми теперь одна??.."
В квартире стихли разговоры,
Ночник горит едва-едва.
Темно...опущены все шторы...
У мужа тридцать семь и два...

----------


## BiZ111

> Стихи про сисьге!


Лёша, класс! Люблю, когда идёт беспрерывный сюжет, без сопливой лирики  А это ты написал, быть может, с конкретного человека или выдумал образ?

----------


## Asteriks

Удар… Наотмашь… Пощечина…
Той рукой, что ласкала ночью…
Из губы - ярко-красное сочиво…
Из души - ярко-звездная полночь…

Все мечты и пути раздавлены.
Было правдой , а стало ложью.
От любовной тоски избавлена -
Все теперь без запретов можно.

Наваждение как червоточина
Мою целостность нарушает…
Удар… Наотмашь… Пощечина…
Как обратный билет из рая.
Алмарин

----------


## Akasey

*Улыбка*

На свете все настолько зыбко:

Здоровье, счастье и семья,

И если б не твоя улыбка,

Не знаю чтобы делал я.


Когда не выспавшись проснешься,

Готов все вокруг и крушить...

Но если ты мне улыбнешься,

Я понимаю надо жить!


Пусть я не золотая рыбка,

Но я плыву... я на плаву!

И мне нужна твоя улыбка, 

Я без нее не проживу.


Со мной ты лучше не ругайся -

Неисправимый я уже...

Ты лучше чаще улыбайся.

Улыбка - ключ к моей душе.

----------


## Akasey

Ничего не умела:

поцелуй неумело

на губах оставляла,

улыбаясь несмело...



Ничего не умела...

Я учил, терпеливый,

и звучало несмело

изумленное - "милый"...



Ничего не умела...

Не умела, да смела,

и в ответ улыбалась

непривычно и смело...



Ничего не умела...

----------


## Akasey

Вот за что ты меня полюбила?

Вертишь локон тонкой рукой...

Ты б о прошлом меня спросила,

что я значу и кто я такой.



Растерял я былую нежность,

свою юность и сердца пыл,

и развесистых елей снежность

в суете городов забыл.



Не бузил, не валялся пьяный

под промокшим колом плетня,

для кого-то был самый-самый...

Что же мучит теперь меня?



Я все тот, но заглянешь в душу,

что-то, знаешь, со мной не так.

Ты не слушай меня, не слушай,

на слова я большой мастак.



Я сегодня люблю тебя очень,

только плакать мне хочется, верь,

потому что в какую-то осень

ты захлопнешь за мною дверь.



И с другою, такой же милой,

снова буду про все говорить:

что нам в детстве когда-то снилось,

что нам нужно в себе любить.



Ты меня не ревнуй к ней очень,

не сердись на мою печаль,

потому что в какую-то осень

ты не выйдешь меня встречать...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Душа...А что это такое?
Душа ведь только мне принадлежит!
Отдать её иль чёрту или Богу?
А может быть оставить просто жить?

Переживать,страдать,влюбля  ться,верить..
И не держать её в узде!
Пусть выберет сама себе дорогу!
И выведет меня к моей мечте!

----------


## Irina

*Жизнь в 100 словах*

Колыбель.Пелёнки.Плач.
Слово.Шаг.Простуда.Врач.
Беготня.Игрушки.Брат.
Двор.Качели.Детский сад.
Школа.Двойка.Тройка.Пять.
Мяч. Подножка .Гипс. Кровать.
Драка. Кровь. Разбитый нос.
Двор. Друзья. Тусовка. Форс.
Институт. Весна. Кусты.
Лето. Сессия. Хвосты.
Пиво. Водка. Джин со льдом.
Кофе. Сессия. Диплом.
Романтизм. Любовь. Звезда.
Руки. Губы. Ночь без сна.
Свадьба. Тёща. Тесть. Капкан.
Ссора. Клуб. Друзья. Стакан.
Дом. Работа.
Дом. Семья.
Солнце. Лето.
Снег. Зима.
Сын. Пелёнки. Колыбель.
Стресс. Любовница. Постель.
Бизнес .Деньги. План. Аврал.
Телевизор. Сериал.
Дача. Вишни. Кабачки.
Седина. Мигрень. Очки.
Внук. Пелёнки. Колыбель.
Стресс. Давление. Постель.
Сердце. Почки. Кости. Врач.
Речи. Гроб. Прощанье. Плач.

----------


## Irina

_Мне холодно, прошу Вас, помогите!
Мне холодно, ведь я совсем одна...
В ответ лишь слышу фразу: "Извините,
Ты сильная, согреешься сама!"_

----------


## Irina

Ты тот, кого со мною нет.
Он тот, который мне чужой.
Немой вопрос, простой ответ,
Веду игру сама с собой..
Простой расчёт, холодный взгляд,
Как будто и была такою.
Сменяя пешек белый ряд,
Я стала чуточку тобою.
Машины, клубы, алкоголь
И снова тьма стирает лица.
Я с ним не знаю слова "боль"
Но и ночами он не снится.
Смешною я была с тобой,
Наверно, потому что первый,
А тот кто следом - тот второй
Теперь всё чаще слышу - стерва.
Купаясь в море лжи и фальши,
Закрывши душу на замок,
Я буду жить играя дальше,
Не забывая твой урок.
И хоровод красивых фраз
Опять рифмуя в эти строчки
Я в тысяча сто первый раз
Попробую поставить точку.

----------


## Irina

*Любовница*

Ну вот и все,
Их время вышло,
И проводить пора его…
Она лишь тихо,еле слышно,
Прошепчет: «Буду ждать еще»…
Он так же тихо,молча выйдет,
И растворится в тишине,
В машину сядет и поедет
Он, ночевать к своей жене…
А ей останутся лишь розы,
Воспоминаний тихий звон,
И по щекам ручьями слезы,
И сердца вновь неслышный стон…
Но что ей сделать?
Раствориться?Сбежать от этой суеты?
Все бросить снова и забыться?
Но не уйти ей от любви.
И не забыть ей эти руки,
И нежных черт,знакомый склад,
Пусть причиняют они муки,
Но кто же в этом виноват?
И снова, как и в этот вечер,
Она покорно будет ждать,
И зажигать повсюду свечи,
И у окна весь день стоять…
И вновь он тихо постучится,
Войдет чуть слышно, неспеша,
В молчанье этом растворится
И улетит ее душа

----------


## Akasey

*Агония*

Ещё вчера витала в облаках,
И пульсом счастье в каждой клетке билось,
Румянец жаркий и улыбка на губах -
Всё это было? Или мне приснилось?

Душа кричит, и эхом пустота
Мой крик отчаянно-безумный повторяет.
В пыль втоптана разбитая мечта
Любви агонией, что жалости не знает.

Холодной правде посмотрев в глаза -
Забыть. Смириться. Только сердце бьётся
Над той мечтой растоптанной в пыли,
Любовью истекая, не сдаётся…
*Pain*

***

*промокшее "Я"*

Сквозь туманные пряди в промокшее утро 
шагаю, подошвы испачкав в грязи. 
Тру глаза кулаком, но в хрусталике мутно, 
темно в голове, ей тряси-не тряси. 

Вдоль грязных аллей в пятнах талого снега 
бреду, и на ощупь свой путь проложив, 
себя ощущаю ослепшим калекой, 
судьбу проклинавшим за то, что он жив.
***

*В такт дождю я молчу по ночам...*

В такт дождю я молчу по ночам 
и под стук одинаковых капель 
заношу над душой своей скальпель, 
чтоб разрезать мечты по слогам. 

Брызги гулко встречает карниз, 
жестяной полированной сталью 
принимая удар. Как банально 
завершился мой глупый каприз. 

Ничего не осталось теперь 
от того, что сулило начало, 
и, сбивая в комок одеяло, 
сны зову сквозь закрытую дверь.

----------


## Akasey

*Она отдалась без упрека...* 

Она отдалась без упрека,
Она целовалась без слов.
- Как темное море глубоко,
Как дышат края облаков! 

Она не твердила:"Не надо",
Обетов она не ждала.
- Как сладостно дышит прохлада,
Как тает вечерняя мгла! 

Она не страшилась возмездья,
Она не боялась утрат.
- Как сказочно светят созвездья,
Как звезды бессмертно горят!

----------


## Asteriks

*Эдуард Асадов* (когда-то очень нравились его стихи)

Когда мне встречается в людях дурное,
То долгое время я верить стараюсь,
Что это скорее всего напускное,
Что это случайность. И я ошибаюсь.

И, мыслям подобным ища подтвержденья,
Стремлюсь я поверить, забыв про укор,
Что лжец, может, просто большой фантазер,
А хам, он, наверно, такой от смущенья.

Что сплетник, шагнувший ко мне на порог,
Возможно, по глупости разболтался,
А друг, что однажды в беде не помог,
Не предал, а просто тогда растерялся.

Я вовсе не прячусь от бед под крыло.
Иными тут мерками следует мерить.
Ужасно не хочется верить во зло,
И в подлость ужасно не хочется верить!

Поэтому, встретив нечестных и злых,
Нередко стараешься, волей-неволей,
В душе своей словно бы выправить их
И попросту “отредактировать”, что ли!

Пусть циники жалко бормочут, как дети,
Что, дескать, непрочная штука - сердца…
Не верю! Живут, существуют на свете
И дружба навек, и любовь до конца!

И сердце твердит мне: ищи же и действуй.
Но только одно не забудь наперед:
Ты сам своей мерке большой соответствуй,
И все остальное, увидишь, - придет!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Воля* 
_Зянону Пазняку_
Рака крыві за волю — праз вякі…
Калі і хто той волі меў даволі?
Зацятыя рабы зацятай волі
Ня лепей, чым яе рабаўнікі.
Ніхто ня змог, як воля, вольным стаць…
Хоць абдымайся з воляю аберуч —
Паэту вольнай птушкай не сьпяваць,
Не паляваць тырану вольным зьверам.
А вольны, можа, толькі плач сірочы,
Няўцямны крык у прадсьмяротны час, —
І кожны з нас здабудзе волю двойчы,
І двойчы згубіць волю кожны з нас.
Усім на волю Бог дае іспыт —
І не займець збавеньня ад іспыту:
Адзін раз воля — калі мы з нябыту,
Другі раз воля — калі мы ў нябыт.

*Уладзімір Някляев*

----------


## Irina

*Всё о женщинах
*
Различные Женщины ходят по свету. 
Буквально два слова - на тему на эту. 
Во-первых, есть Женщины - рыбки и птички. 
Есть зайки и пупсики. Пышки и спички. 
Драконы и змеи. И тысячи кисок. 
(Тут крик из толпы: "Огласите весь список!") 
Есть Женщина-смирно. Есть Женщина-вольно. 
Есть Женщина-"Нива" и Женщина-"Вольво". 
Есть Женщина-плазма. Женщина-лёд. 
Женщина-лезвие. Женщина-йод. 
Есть Женщины-девы и Женщины-овны. 
Есть Женщины-где-вы? и Женщины-вот-мы! 
Вот Женщина-финка. Вот Женщина-полька. 
Вот Женщина-фиг-вам! и Женщина-сколько? 
Два мира, два полюса: Женщина-хмель 
И Девочка-помнишь-я-нес-твой-портфель? 
Манящая Девушка-бригантина 
И Женщина-где-ты-шатался-скотина? 
Есть Женщина-повесть. Есть Женщина-строчка. 
И просто конец всему - Женщина-точка. 

Нет двух одинаковых Женщин на свете. 
Мы кое-что поняли в этом предмете. 
Мягки и податливы Женщины-клецки. 
Болтает без умолку Женщина-Троцкий. 
Всегда предсказуема Женщина-эхо. 
И в семьдесят женственна Женщина-Пьеха. 
У Женщины-бабы - простая натура. 
А Женщина-пуля - как водится, дура. 
Все время колеблется Женщина-синус. 
И есть свои плюсы у Женщины-минус. 
У Женщины-червы - огромное сердце. 
Душа на защелке - у Женщины-дверцы. 
Прекрасны на Женщине - иве сережки. 
У Женщины-тумбочки - чудные ножки. 
Сильна интуицией Женщина-Глоба. 
Сильна конституцией Женщина-сдоба. 
Пунцовые губы - у Женщины-вамп. 
Песцовые шубы - у Женщины-вам-бы. 
В беседках беседы - у Женщины-ямб. 
Но сладость победы - у Женщины-штамп. 

Ведут себя Женщины неодинаково. 
Уж мы-то от них навидалися всякого. 
С рассветом поднимет нас Женщина-утро, 
А вечером - Женщина-Камасутра. 
От снега, от ливня, от града укроет 
Надежная Женщина-рубероид. 
Лишит разом разума Женщина-ром. 
На место поставит нас Женщина-бром. 
Наделает крошек нам Женщина-плюшка. 
По шайбе нащелкает Женщина-клюшка. 
Согреет до косточек Женщина-юг. 
Бесследно поглотит нас Женщина-люк. 
Вот Женщина-свечка сгорает от страсти. 
Стирает старательно Женщина-ластик. 
Вот Женщина-блузка куда-то слиняла. 
А Женщина-раз нас зачем поменяла? 
Чего надо Женщине-не-уходи-же? 
Куда навострилися Женщины-лыжи? 
Доколь подстрекать будут нас на поступки 
Зовущие, жадные Женщины-губки? 

Застряв, словно в джунглях, в словах непролазных, 
Мы славим всех Женщин - хороших и разных! 
Заметим от имени всех мужиков: 
Вы - всё, что нам нужно во веки веков! 
А именно: мама, супруга, подруга, 
Лекарство, подушка, мечта, Джомолунгма, 
Оазис в пустыне и плот в океане, 
Картошка в кастрюле, грибы на поляне, 
Заботы о частном и мысли о вечном, 
Часовня на Красном и звезды на Млечном. 
Вам скажут и прапорщики, и поэты: 
Зимою и летом все мысли - про это. 
А именно: здорово, хоть и непросто, 
Объять необъятную Женщину-космос, 
Разжать крепко сжатую Женщину-фигу 
И выиграть Женщину-высшую-лигу, 
В постель положить с собой Женщину-книжку, 
Все деньги поставить на Женщину-фишку, 
И высшее счастье - вскочить среди ночи 
С заботой о Женщине-тамагочи.

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо Алу, откопавшему это стихотворение.

Век скоротечен — годы убегают прочь,
Мужчины, я прошу вас вновь и вновь,
В любое время года — день и ночь,
Дарите своим женщинам любовь!

Пусть только счастьем светятся глаза,
Пусть никогда не посетит их боль,
Минует в жизни дорогих гроза,
Дарите своим женщинам любовь!

Улыбки пусть не сходят с милых лиц,
Не опорочьте вы мужскую роль,
Пред совершенством падайте вы ниц,
Дарите своим женщинам любовь!

Нет ничего приятней в этом мире,
Когда от взгляда закипает кровь,
Распахивайте сердце вы пошире,
Цените в своих женщинах любовь…

В. Ламонов

----------


## Akasey

а вот как-то под нынешние разговоры:

нашёл тут

 ... Холодом дышит осень реальная.
От ветра слезятся глаза. Спросишь
Как прошла ночка твоя, Нереальная?
Спала четыре часа?

Странная дружба у нас виртуальная.
Словно свет от костра.
И боль сердца печального,
Так почему-то остра.

Ты нереальный и я нереальная,
Словно мы брат и сестра.
Среди людского моря реального,
Мы – острова.

***

Ой,да девушка с компьютером,
Что ж ты не ложишься спать? 
Что же на душе так муторно ? 
А не хочешь рассказать? 

Ваши пальчики по клавишам 
Бьют как сердца перестук. 
Снова смотрит понимающе 
На тебя твой лучший друг. 

Нарушаешь вновь законы ты. 
И всем правилам назло 
Появляются влюбленные 
В виртуале как в кино. 

Зарождается стремление, 
Открываются сердца. 
Сущность этого явления 
Не раскрыта до конца. 

Ой,да девушка с компьютером,
Что ж ты не ложишься спать? 
Что ж ты будешь делать утром то ? 
Кого будешь вспоминать?

----------


## Akasey

Здравствуй, друг!
Твоим теплом согрет я,
Хоть мы бесконечно далеки,
Но даже через дебри Интернета
Чувствую касание руки
В жизни мы увидимся едва ли,
Всё у нас с тобой наоборот
Просто ситуация такая
Что порою чёрт не разберет...
И проблема вовсе не в билете
На автобус, поезд, самолет...
Просто мы с тобою светим
Друг для друга... даже через год
Мы не назначаем встречи
... Часто всё известно наперёд
Знаешь... Просто каждый вечер
Ждешь, что что-нибудь произойдет...
И неважно – Питер ли, Москва ли,
Петрозаводск, Хабаровск, Воркута...
Лишь легонько роутер качает
Слабое подобие моста
Лишь немного майлер потревожит
Цифро-интернетовский покой
Send Message... Вот уже и прожит
Этот день... Однако же, постой
Километры вовсе не помеха
Не мешают сети и хосты
Если ты заносишь человека
В душу... а потом уже в контакт-листы
Ветер. Дождь. Устал я сильно.
Но – наперекор судьбе
DIAL UP! Password. Канал стабилен...
Здравствуй, друг! Я думал о тебе…

----------


## Irina

Не надо торопить судьбу

Мы так порой нетерпеливы

Мы мучаем себя своих друзей

Становимся угрюмы, молчаливы

Душой страдаем и назло себе

Мы над нелепостью своей смеёмся

Грустим, мечтаем о любви,

Когда одни с собою остаемся

Мы часто верим в чудеса

А настоящему не верим

Любимых вспоминая голоса

Чужие открываем двери.

----------


## fIzdrin

мы редко верим в чудеса,
но дело в общем то не в этом,
любимых слыша голоса,
мы не торопимся с ответом.-)

----------


## Akasey

-Кай, ты здесь ?
- Да! я всегда здесь ... Ненавижу ..
-Кай что с тобой ... Это же я твоя Герда ...
- Ну и что ?
-Я же люблю тебя! я пришла за тобой!
- Зачем ? Ты любишь меня ... Зачем ?
- Не знаю... пойдём отсюда .. А ? Пойдём там весна ... Ты же всегда любил весну ..
- Возможно ...
- Так пойдём же ... 
-Зачем ты любишь меня ?
-не знаю ...
-а зачем я любил весну ? 
-не знаю ...
-Герда а я любил тебя ? 
-наверно, не знаю ...
-ты становишься предсказуемой, видишь что вокруг тебя ? 
-да. это лёд ... 
-а ты знаешь что такое лёд ?
-да замёрзшая вода ... 
-нет... уж лучше бы ты не знала ... Это замёрзшая жизнь... 
-Да ? я никогда даже не предпологала ..
-Это не важно ... Видишь ли я этот лёд ...
-Этого не может быть ! Ты же всё такой же как и был...
-может ... но не в этом суть ... я не знаю почему ты не заледенела со мной ? 
-Я не хочу становится льдом ... Я хочу жить ...
-Почему ты думаешь что если ты заледенел ты не жив...
-не знаю ...
-ах,герда, ты как обычно ...
-Помолчи ! К чему все эти разговоры ! Пойдём домой! Там весна ! Все ждут тебя снаружи ... 
-Герда уже давно нет снаружи ....
- КАК ? 
-ты каждый день говоришь мне одно и тоже... 
-Но нет ! как это ? 
-ты потерялась во льду ... 
-нет я только сегодня вышла из дома ! 
-ах глупая герда ... как же ты меня достала ... ненавижу ! Твоя любовь мне не зачем ! я не знаю что такое любовь ... Я уже давно хочу оствить тебя но что то меня держит ... а теперь уходи не докучай мне ! 
- я не хочу ! я хочу быть с тобой ! 
-уйди ... ненавижу ... 
-кай ты стал злым ! 
-какой есть ... 
-я уйду ... только скажи что ты делаешь всё это время ... 
-я вырезаю себя ...
-зачем ?
-что бы .... ай я не знаю ... не докучай ...
-кай ? что с тобой ? ты .. ты не такой как был ... 
-а почему бы и нет ? 
-почему я не должен менятся ? 
-потому что я люблю тебя ! 
-УХОДИ ! Я НЕНАВИЖУ ТЕБЯ !
-прощай кай ...

----------


## Asteriks

Всё же Герда отогрела Кая своим сердцем...

----------


## Akasey

Ну хорошо...Я постою с тобой...Покурим....
Вот только времени в обрез...По горло дел...
Я тороплюсь...Давай не будем о моей фигуре
Сейчас трепаться...Говори, чего хотел....

Давай без рук...Мне неприятно...ты же видишь...
Я не люблю ЧУЖИХ прикосновений моего плеча!
Да! Ты чужой!!! ВПЕРВЫЕ ЭТО СЛЫШИШЬ?!?!
Ну что ж...Поверь, мне очень жаль тебя....

Я сука? Может быть...Я и не спорю....
Сам научил меня с тобой такою быть!!!
Жестокая? Ну да...А что такое?!?
Тебе не нравится? Ха-ха! Прошу простить!

Кто меня ждёт? Какое твоё дело?
Давай закончим этот глупый разговор...
Мне, если честно, всё безумно надоело...
И ты...и наш ненужный этот спор!!

Ну, всё! Прощай! Надеюсь всё запомнил??
Удачи в жизни...Эй, ты руку то пусти!!!!
Жену свою хватать так будешь, ПОНЯЛ?!?
Пошёл ты....со своим тупым ПРОСТИ!!!

----------


## Akasey

ЖЕНСКАЯ СУМОЧКА...
У меня зазвонил телефон…
С ужасом думаю - в сумочке он!!!
Хотела достать, там мешается многое
Я принимаю решение строгое -
ВСЁ если достану - найду телефон!
Боже, закончится ли этот звон?!
Я на-чи-на-ю все доставать…
Как мне потом все обратно убрать?
Что?
Ключ - от дома, ключи - от работы.
Бутылка с водой? Это с прошлой субботы.
Так. Здесь документы - корка собкора,
Паспорт, права - их менять уже скоро.
Косметики, - ужас - там, с пол-килограмма.
Варенье и тапочки - это для мамы.
Книга большая - формат А четыре,
О городах, островах и о мире.
Резинка - не помню, зачем покупала?
Бумажки, листочки (серьезного мало!).
Еще:
Зеркало, пилка - чтоб ногти в порядке,
Штопор, таблетки, иголка, тетрадка.
Презервативов - штук восемь. Не мало.
Не думайте что - у детей отбирала!
Отвертка, тиски, - это, кажется, мужа.
А бинт здесь зачем? Он совсем мне не нужен.
Ножницы, степлер, ручки, линейка,
Дискеты, расческа, духи, батарейка.
Повестка судебная - Боже, забыла!
И мыльница - только футлярчик без мыла.
А также:
Стакан, зажигалка, партийный билет,
Талончик счастливый - храню 10 лет.
Так. Вот он пакет, бижутерии кучка,
Вот она радость - родная получка!
Хлеб, молоко, колбаса, и печенье
Бутылка вина - это для настроенья!
Сумка пуста - телефона там нет…
Зачем все достала - кто даст мне ответ?!
И главное - как это все поместилось?
А как все - обратно? Скажите на милость!
Да-а-а-а… Как нам, девчонки, собой не гордиться?
Всё в МАЛЕНЬКОЙ сумочке - 20 на 30.
))

Женщины носят чулки и колготки
И равнодушны к вопросам культуры.
Двадцать процентов из них – идиотки,
Тридцать процентов – набитые дуры.
Сорок процентов из них – психопатки,
В сумме нам это дает девяносто.
Десять процентов имеем в остатке,
Да и из этих-то выбрать непросто

Носят мужчины усы и бородки,
И обсуждают проблемы любые.
Двадцать процентов из них – голубые,
Сорок процентов – любители водки.
Тридцать процентов из низ – импотенты,
У десяти – с головой не в порядке.
В сумме нам это дает сто процентов,
И ничего не имеем в остатке.

Сорок процентов из тех, что в колготках
Неравнодушны к любителям водки.
Любят порой голубых психопатки,
Правда у них с головой не в порядке.
Дуры всегда импотентов жалели,
А идиоток придурки хотели.
В сумме , конечно же, нас – сто процентов:
Дур, идиоток, козлов, импотентов…

----------


## Akasey

Знакомства... Встречи... Секс... А что потом?
Потом... Вы возвращаетесь в свой дом...
Невинное лицо... Пакет с едой...
И мило шепчете "единственной" - Я ТВОЙ !
Она же Вам и ужин, и постель,
И нежное "ждала я целый день",
И тапочки с газетой, и футбол,
И всяко-разно мечет Вам на стол...
Щебечет что-то... Вдруг звонок простой -
Вам СМС пришел. И Вы, босой,
Идете на балкон и там в тиши
Читаете о том, как хороши
Сегодня были Вы - прям обалдеть!, -
Как было СУПЕР! Столько "раз" успеть
За малое количество минут...
За время то, пока Вас дома ждут!
И все бы хорошо... Но... Ё-ма-Ё !!!
В руках-то телефон... не ВАШ !!!
....................................Её !!!

***

-Ты ждала?
-Не очень...
-Дай обнять!
-Не трогай!
-Мне уйти?
-Как хочешь...
-Постоим?
-Немного...
-Что с тобой?
-Незнаю...
-Разлюбила?
-Может...
-Ты совсем другая!Ну а я?
-Ты тоже...
-На душе...
-Ненастье...
-Поделись?
-Устала...
-Что ты хочешь?
-Счастья...
-ВСЁ?!
-А РАЗВЕ МАЛО??!

***

Этажи

Десятый этаж. Кухня
тяжелый и острый запах
здесь жили когда-то люди
сейчас же орут матом.

Девятый этаж. Штукатурка
трещит и сыплется сверху
Окно нараспашку. Ира.
да что там, ее уже нету.

Восьмой этаж. Пьяный папа
маму любимую душит
она сипит шепотом «милый»
папа уверенно «сука».

Седьмой этаж. Бабка плачет
у внучки жар, пневмония
вторая нашла спички
еще и костер по квартире.

Шестой этаж. Кошка
царапает холодильник
хозяйка вроде вернется
седьмое утро будильник.

Пятый этаж. Женя
празднует день рожденья
ему 19 где-то
это его последний.

Четвертый этаж. Телевизор
смотрит мертвого деда
тот перепутал таблетки
сердце отбилось
нету.

Третий этаж. тетя Катя
рожает мертвого сына
и муж уже не вернется
его еще днем, машиной

Второй этаж. Мама
ждет дочку и таксу с прогулки
такса вернулась утром,
дочурку нашли в люке.

Первый этаж. Глухой Миша.
играет в конструктор лего
он ничего не слышит
его «как бы» в доме нету

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Борис Слуцкий* 

*ЛОШАДИ В ОКЕАНЕ* 
_И.Эренбургу_

Лошади умеют плавать,
Но - не хорошо. Недалеко.

"Глория" - по-русски - значит "Слава",-
Это вам запомнится легко.

Шёл корабль, своим названьем гордый,
Океан стараясь превозмочь.

В трюме, добрыми мотая мордами,
Тыща лощадей топталась день и ночь.

Тыща лошадей! Подков четыре тыщи!
Счастья все ж они не принесли.

Мина кораблю пробила днище
Далеко-далёко от земли.

Люди сели в лодки, в шлюпки влезли.
Лошади поплыли просто так.

Что ж им было делать, бедным, если
Нету мест на лодках и плотах?

Плыл по океану рыжий остров.
В море в синем остров плыл гнедой.

И сперва казалось - плавать просто,
Океан казался им рекой.

Но не видно у реки той края,
На исходе лошадиных сил

Вдруг заржали кони, возражая
Тем, кто в океане их топил.

Кони шли на дно и ржали, ржали,
Все на дно покуда не пошли.

Вот и всё. А всё-таки мне жаль их -
Рыжих, не увидевших земли.
*1950
Строфы века. Антология русской поэзии.
Сост. Е.Евтушенко.
Минск, Москва: Полифакт, 1995.*

----------


## Irina

*Кристина Нянько.
*
Как много громких слов звучало,
Как было много глупых встреч.
Как быстро всё это пропало,
И мысли эти нужно сжечь.
Давай с тобой забудем вместе
О том,что было или нет,
Ведь мы не будем больше вместе,
И будет лучше так для всех.
Давай свободным будет сердце
И у тебя ,и у меня.
Не нужен ты,чтобы согреться,
Да и тебе я не нужна.
Давай не будем даже помнить
О том,что было слово "Мы".
Теперь уж всё,никто не вспомнит,
Есть только "Я" и только "Ты".

----------


## Irina

Любимая моя,
спасибо, что ты есть!
Я от любви к тебе
Теперь немного пьяный.
В словах не рассказать,
хотя тех слов не счесть,
Ты стала для меня
бесценным талисманом.

И сладость влажных губ,
и нежность твоих рук
В моей душе за миг
открыли настежь дверцу.
И опьянев тобой,
я не заметил вдруг,
Как положил в ладонь
тебе в подарок сердце.

----------


## Irina

Пройдут дожди моей любви
Забуду все, что было я!
Взгляну задумчиво на мир
и стану вдруг умнее я!

Проснувшись рано поутру,
Почувствую желанье жить!
Почувствую, что не умру,
Что есть теперь, кого любить!

И вот пишу я строки о тебе
Желая как-то доказать
Что я не лгал еще тебе
и впредь не буду лгать…

Ты так прекрасна, что слов нет!
Не то чтобы я их совсем не знаю
Рискну сказать: «их просто в мире нет!»
Но от желанья увидеться с тобой я таю…

Твоя улыбка, как сияние звезды…
Во мгле ночной покажет мне дорогу!
А голос твой, как шум морской волны…
Прогонит прочь мою тревогу!

А поцелуи, а слова,
А мыслей чистых красота,
А скромность, искренность…
Все это только ты, одна!!!

----------


## Irina

*Я чувствую твое прикосновенье*

Я чувствую твое прикосновенье
Сквозь дым, сквозь стену, сквозь обрывки мыслей,
Сквозь тиканье часов у сердца жизни,
Сквозь мимолетность быстроты решений.

Я чувствую твое прикосновенье
На расстоянье, рядом и в пространстве.
Я не виню тебя в непостоянстве
Ведь ты был верен мне одно мгновенье.

Я чувствую твое прикосновенье...
Оно заменит пищу ощущений,
И резвость чувств, и смену настроений,
Овеет свежестью души моей цветенье.

Я чувствую твое прикосновенье,
Но я как в поле одинокий воин.
И ты меня, быть может, не достоин,
А может не по правилам сраженье: 
Успех на теле, в сердце - пораженье...

----------


## Akasey

*Александр Блок*
* * * 

Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
Живи еще хоть четверть века -
Все будет так. Исхода нет.

Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала
И повторится все, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь.

10 октября 1912
***

По улицам метель метет,
Свивается, шатается.
Мне кто-то руку подает
И кто-то улыбается.

Ведет - и вижу: глубина,
Гранитом темным сжатая.
Течет она, поет она,
Зовет она, проклятая.

Я подхожу и отхожу,
И замер в смутном трепете:
Вот только перейду межу -
И буду в струйном лепете.

И шепчет он - не отогнать
(И воля уничтожена):
"Пойми: уменьем умирать
Душа облагорожена.

Пойми, пойми, ты одинок,
Как сладки тайны холода...
Взгляни, взгляни в холодный ток,
Где всё навеки молодо..."

Бегу. Пусти, проклятый, прочь!
Не мучь ты, не испытывай!
Уйду я в поле, в снег и в ночь,
Забьюсь под куст ракитовый!

Там воля всех вольнее воль
Не приневолит вольного,
И болей всех больнее боль
Вернет с пути окольного!

26 октября 1907

----------


## ПаранойА

Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
Живи еще хоть четверть века -
Все будет так. Исхода нет.

Умрешь - начнешь опять сначала
И повторится все, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь.
А. Блок

----------


## Irina

*Трактат для мужчин о еде*

Еда – продукт, который потребляют
Для жизни, для потенции ума.
Жить без еды возможно, точно знаю,
Без оной обхожусь (почти) сама.

Еду обычно покупают в магазинах,
Она там называется «продукт».
Стоят в очередях, совсем недлинных,
И ощущают ароматов дух.

Ну, пахнет вкусно всё, что, типа, - мясо.
Воняет рыба, временами, иногда,
Запить всё можно кружкой пива, кваса,
За неимением шишей сойдёт вода.

Продукты измеряют в граммах, литрах,
В бутылках, банках, штуках на развес,
В коробках, в паках, по мешкам, в канистрах, -
Купить продукта, что бы не исчез.

Закупленный продукт несём до дома,
И ложим в холодильник, просто так…
Они наверно с ним были знакомы,
Для дружбы их не нужен и пятак.

Чтоб съесть еду, её бы приготовить
Сначала надобно, ну чё ей так лежать?
Из холодильника достать – не пустословить,
В процессе позабудете про мать…

Еду едят сырой, сыровареной,
Тушёной (палкой притушить иль кулаком),
Ещё горячей, подогретой, подкопченной
(Еда с носками полежала не потом)…

Еду, что бегает, не трогайте, получше,
Она, возможно, не совсем еда,
Неважно: блеет, гавкает, мяучет,
Подсказывает это опыт и года.

Читать она не может, думать тоже,
Подумает, а может вы – продукт?
И у неё желудок тоже гложет,
И ей приятен ваш несвежий дух…

----------


## ПаранойА

Мечта порой приходит слишком поздно,
Стремясь разрушить жизненный уклад.
Душа кричит, бушуют в сердце грозы,
Но разум возвращает нас назад.
И ты порой боишься всё разрушить,
У жизни сбить неторопливый ритм.
Ты прячешь в глубь, израненную душу.
А разум тебя учит и твердит:
"Забудь, отбрось ненужные страданья,
Жизнь устоялась, поздно всё менять.
Мечты уйдут, как первое свидание,
И не к чему всё рушить и ломать."
Наш разум не дает нам сердце слушать. 
Начать сначала? А к чему придём?
Откроем перед кем-то свою душу?
А если понимания не найдем?
И мы не молчим, и снова в себе носим,
свои надежды, смелые мечты.
Зачем же у судьбы мы что-то просим.
Боясь с собою переходить на "ты".

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Борис Слуцкий	*
*ГОЛОС ДРУГА*

_Памяти поэта
           Михаила Кульчицкого_

Давайте после драки
Помашем кулаками,
Не только пиво-раки
Мы ели и лакали,
Нет, назначались сроки,
Готовились бои,
Готовились в пророки
Товарищи мои.

Сейчас все это странно,
Звучит все это глупо.
В пяти соседних странах
Зарыты наши трупы.
И мрамор лейтенантов -
Фанерный монумент -
Венчанье тех талантов,
Развязка тех легенд.

За наши судьбы (личные),
За нашу славу (общую),
За ту строку отличную,
Что мы искали ощупью,
За то, что не испортили
Ни песню мы, ни стих,
Давайте выпьем, мертвые,
За здравие живых!
*1952*
_Русская советская поэзия 50-70х годов.
Хрестоматия. Составитель И.И.Розанов.
Минск: Вышэйшая школа, 1982._

----------


## Irina

Автор - Ольга Партала


*Жизнь без мечты*

Жизнь без мечты, как день без света,
Жизнь без мечты на ночь похожа.
Весь этот мир мечтами сделан,
Найти ответы на вопросы!

И лишь кто ищет, тот находит,
Лишь кто желает, тот получит,
Но кто блуждает без дороги,
Все с этой жизни он упустит.

----------


## Irina

Знаешь, не проходит удивленье!
В полусне коснусь тебя рукой...
Самое приятное мгновенье -
Просыпаясь, знать, что ты со мной!

Спать вдвоем - прекрасная идея.
Два дыханья, слившихся в одно.
Пусть одни и те же сновиденья
Мы с тобой увидим как в кино.

И сумеем снова повстречаться!
Ты мне улыбаешься во сне...
Может, это называют счастьем?
Вот проснешься
И ответишь мне.

----------


## Akasey

*Глупое сердце, не бейся!*

Глупое сердце, не бейся!
Все мы обмануты счастьем,
Нищий лишь просит участья...
Глупое сердце, не бейся.

Месяца желтые чары
Льют по каштанам в пролесь.
Лале склонясь на шальвары,
Я под чадрою укроюсь.
Глупое сердце, не бейся.

Все мы порою, как дети.
Часто смеемся и плачем:
Выпали нам на свете
Радости и неудачи.
Глупое сердце, не бейся.

Многие видел я страны.
Счастья искал повсюду,
Только удел желанный
Больше искать не буду.
Глупое сердце, не бейся.

Жизнь не совсем обманула.
Новой напьемся силой.
Сердце, ты хоть бы заснуло
Здесь, на коленях у милой.
Жизнь не совсем обманула.

Может, и нас отметит
Рок, что течет лавиной,
И на любовь ответит
Песнею соловьиной.
Глупое сердце, не бейся.

С.Есенин

----------


## Irina

Мой ангел, ты уже уснул,
Щекою нежною к подушке ты прильнул,
И смотришь снова сладкий сон,
А я грущу,- сейчас мы не вдвоем..
Но верю я в счастливую звезду,
И пусть очередную ночь грущу,
Я знаю, что все будет хорошо,
Сумеем мы исправить все еще...
Меня сегодня греет белый снег,
Как жаль, что не любимый человек,
Я все свое тепло храню тебе,-
Спасибо что ты есть в моей судьбе!

----------


## Irina

*Одиночество*

Одиночество губит, 
Одиночество лечит,
Одиночество давит
На хрупкие плечи,
Заставляет задуматься 
Честно и прямо,
И себе самому 
Отвечать без обмана.

----------


## Irina

*Смысл жизни*

Пока есть вера и надежда,
Пока есть силы, чтоб любить,
Люби бездумно, безмятежно,
Как могут грешники любить.

Мечтай о счастье, не стесняйся,
Живи, и жизнь прими за честь!
А встретишь смерть, не отрекайся,
Ведь в смерти тоже смысл есть.

----------


## Irina

*Точка сбоя*

Вернуться в прошлое, назад
И отыскать там точку сбоя.
Кто был там прав, кто виноват,
Когда расстались мы с тобою?

И, разорвавши связь сердец,
Что нас от зависти хранила,
Я поняла, что ты – слепец,
В душе твоей лишь холод стылый.

Переболела я тобой.
Диагноз был, увы, банальным:
Слепая вера, глупость, боль…
Итог, как видишь, тривиальный.

Хочу забыться светлым сном.
И на пороге жизни новой
Молю Всевышнего о том, 
Чтоб не карал меня сурово.

Чтоб дал глоток любви испить,
Зажёг в остывшем сердце искру,
И даровал возможность жить
С любовью трепетной и чистой.

----------


## Irina

*Не для меня*

Скажи, ты любишь или нет?
Нет, не меня, а щи и кашу?
Ведь вы, мужчины, за обед
Отдать готовы душу вашу.

Скажи, а я тебе зачем?
Чтоб у плиты стоять, готовить,
Стирать и штопать каждый день,
Терпеть твой храп, о жизни спорить?

А, может, я тебе нужна 
Для развлеченья, как игрушка?
И я тебе уж не жена, 
А «Книга жалоб» и подушка?

Такая жизнь не для меня,
Мне всё безумно надоело:
Стряпня, готовка, беготня…
Найду себе другое дело.

Собаку-друга заведу,
Начну писать стихи и песни.
Мне наплевать на суету,
Ведь мир вокруг такой чудесный.

----------


## Irina

Любовь случайна и взаимна,
Нежна в понятьях простоты, 
Прощает слёзы и обиды,
Рождает счастье и мечты.

Уносит ввысь над горизонтом,
Проносит в сотнях облаков...
Любовь наивна и жестока
В зеркальном смысле нежных слов.

Она питает сердце светом, 
Хранит молчанье в тишине
И на вопросы нет ответов,
А значит тайны есть в душе.

Стихией слёз на небосводе
Витают чувства и любовь.
Она рождается свободной
И вечно горячит нам кровь.

----------


## Irina

*Одинокая душа.*

_В шумном мире заблудилась
Одинокая душа;
Где попало приютилась,
А созвучья не нашла.
Ожиданье…, расставанье…,
Но сплошной мираж,обман.
Безответные признанья,
И душа болит от ран.
Затерялась в пёстром мире,
Не нашла душа приют;
А искать не хватит силы,
где её, возможно, ждут._

----------


## SDS

Есенин С.

               Выткался на озере алый свет зари.
               На бору со звонами плачут глухари.

               Плачет где-то иволга, схоронясь в дупло.
               Только мне не плачется - на душе светло.

               Знаю, выйдешь к вечеру за кольцо дорог,
               Сядем в копны свежие под соседний стог.

               Зацелую допьяна, изомну, как цвет,
               Хмельному от радости пересуду нет.

               Ты сама под ласками сбросишь шелк фаты,
               Унесу я пьяную до утра в кусты.

               И пускай со звонами плачут глухари.
               Есть тоска веселая в алостях зари

----------


## Irina

*Женское сердце*

Татьяна Лаврова
*

О, женское сердце, ты морю подобно!
Ты так глубоко, даже дна не видать.
Любовь, что живёт в женском сердце – бездонна.
Её никогда до конца не понять.

О, женское сердце – открытая книга!
В нём точно начертаны вехи судьбы.
С рождения и до последнего мига
Оно всё предчувствует без ворожбы.

О, женское сердце – любовь и отрада!
В нём тайные страсти и преданность там.
Надежда и вера пусть будут наградой
За пылкость и нежность всем женским сердцам!
*

----------


## Akasey

Приходят дни, уходят ночи...
А сердце любит и зовёт.
Ты знаешь... где-то рядом очень 
Тебя всё время... кто-то ждет...
И кто-то... имя в сердце держит...
Храня, как талисман, в груди... 
И шепчет тихо ( вдруг услышишь):
" Я так скучаю. . .приходи..." 
И ты придешь, услышав будто... 
И будешь лаской обжигать... 
И как туман растаешь утром...
А кто-то... снова будет ждать. 
И поплывут за днями ночи... 
Любовь не вырвать из груди... 
Всё шепчет кто-то... тихо очень:
" Я так скучаю. . ."приходи..." 
Проходят дни, проходят ночи...
А сердце любит и зовет... 
Ты знаешь... где-то рядом очень...
Тебя уже... никто не ждёт...
Но сердце-то любовью дышит...
Боясь... хоть каплю потерять... 
" Я так...хочу...тебя...обнять..."

----------


## Assol

Есенин С. А. - «Голубая кофта. Синие глаза»

Голубая кофта. Синие глаза.
Никакой я правды милой не сказал.

Милая спросила: "Крутит ли метель?
Затопить бы печку, постелить постель".

Я ответил милой: "Нынче с высоты
Кто-то осыпает белые цветы.

Затопи ты печку, постели постель,
У меня на сердце без тебя метель".:3563456:

----------


## SDS

Вечер черные брови насопил
Сергей Есенин

Вечер черные брови насопил.
Чьи-то кони стоят у двора.
Не вчера ли я молодость пропил?
Разлюбил ли тебя не вчера?

Не храпи, запоздалая тройка!
Наша жизнь пронеслась без следа.
Может, завтра больничная койка
Упокоит меня навсегда.

Может, завтра совсем по-другому
Я уйду, исцеленный навек,
Слушать песни дождей и черемух,
Чем здоровый живет человек.

Позабуду я мрачные силы,
Что терзали меня, губя.
Облик ласковый! Облик милый!
Лишь одну не забуду тебя.

Пусть я буду любить другую,
Но и с нею, с любимой, с другой,
Расскажу про тебя, дорогую,
Что когда-то я звал дорогой.

Расскажу, как текла былая
Наша жизнь, что былой не была...
Голова ль ты моя удалая,
До чего ж ты меня довела?

----------


## Assol

Есенин С. А. - «Вот такой, какой есть»

Вот такой, какой есть,
Никому ни в чем не уважу,
Золотою плету я песнь,
А лицо иногда в сажу.

Говорят, что я большевик.
Да, я рад зауздать землю.
О, какой богомаз мои лик
Начертил, грозовице внемля?

Пусть Америка, Лондон пусть...
Разве воды текут обратно?
Это пляшет российская грусть,
На солнце смывая пятна.

----------


## Assol

Дорогая, сядем рядом,
Поглядим в глаза друг другу.
Я хочу под кротким взглядом
Слушать чувственную вьюгу.

Это золото осеннее,
Эта прядь волос белесых -
Все явилось, как спасенье
Беспокойного повесы.

Я давно мой край оставил,
Где цветут луга и чащи.
В городской и горькой славе
Я хотел прожить пропащим.

Я хотел, чтоб сердце глуше
Вспоминало сад и лето,
Где под музыку лягушек
Я растил себя поэтом.

Там теперь такая ж осень...
Клен и липы в окна комнат,
Ветки лапами забросив,
Ищут тех, которых помнят.

Их давно уж нет на свете.
Месяц на простом погосте
На крестах лучами метит,
Что и мы придем к ним в гости,

Что и мы, отжив тревоги,
Перейдем под эти кущи.
Все волнистые дороги
Только радость льют живущим.

Дорогая, сядь же рядом,
Поглядим в глаза друг другу.
Я хочу под кротким взглядом
Слушать чувственную вьюгу.

----------


## Assol

Фет А. А. - «Давно в любви отрады мало»

Давно в любви отрады мало:
Без отзыва вздохи, без радости слезы;
Что было сладко, - горько стало,
Осыпались розы, рассеялись грезы.

Оставь меня, сметай с толпою!
Но ты отвернулась, а сетуешь, видно,
И все еще больна ты мною...
О, как же мне тяжко и как мне обидно!

----------


## Irina

Море, солнце,  воздух, лето 
От заката до рассвета.
Просто как мечта поэта.
Напишу-ка я про это...

Вот рецепт от скуки летом:
На вокзалы за билетом,
Чтоб прийти на берег этот
Со  спасательным  жилетом.

На песке людей навалом,
Строят замки, спят в повалку
Кто-то  есть шашлык и сало,
Расстеливши покрывало.

Море, пляжи, обезьяна
Съела три больших банана.
След курортного романа
От завязки до финала.

Ночью космоса заветы
Чуть различны силуэты.
От планеты до планеты
По дуге летят кометы.

Море солнце  воздух лето   
От заката до рассвета. 
Пляж,  вода, песок  и пиво
Льется в кружечку игриво…

----------


## Assol

Баратынский Е. А. - «Муза»

Не ослеплен я музою моею:
Красавицей ее не назовут,
И юноши:, узрев ее, за нею
Влюбленною толпой не побегут.
Приманивать изысканным убором,
Игрою глаз, блестящим разговором
Ни склонности у ней, ни дара нет;
Но поражен бывает мельком свет
Ее лица необщим выраженьем,
Ее речей спокойной простотой;
И он, скорей чем едким осужденьем,
Ее почтит небрежной похвалой.

----------


## Sanych

*Денис Давыдов "ПЕСНЯ"*

Я люблю кровавый бой,
Я рожден для службы царской!
Сабля, водка, конь гусарской,
С вами век мне золотой!

За тебя на черта рад,
Наша матушка Россия!
Пусть французишки гнилые
К нам пожалуют назад!

Станем, братцы, вечно жить
Вкруг огней, под шалашами,
Днем - рубиться молодцами,
Вечерком - горелку пить!

О, как страшно смерть встречать
На постели господином,
Ждать конца под балхадином
И всечасно умирать!

То ли дело средь мечей:
Там о славе лишь мечтаешь,
Смерти в когти попадаешь,
И не думая о ней!

Я люблю кровавый бой,
Я рожден для службы царской!
Сабля, водка, конь гусарской,
С вами век мне золотой!

1815 год

----------


## Assol

Пастернак Б. Л. - «Любить иных - тяжелый крест»»

Любить иных - тяжелый крест,
А ты прекрасна без извилин,
И прелести твоей секрет
Разгадке жизни равносилен.

Весною слышен шорох снов
И шелест новостей и истин.
Ты из семьи таких основ.
Твой смысл, как воздух, бескорыстен.

Легко проснуться и прозреть,
Словесный сор из сердца вытрясть
И жить, не засоряясь впредь,
Все это - не большая хитрость.

----------


## Assol

Что хочет женщина порой?
Бокал вина и выходной.
С подругой скромно посидеть.
Немного выпить – прибалдеть.!!!!!

Духи чужие обсудить, о мужиках поговорить.
Чуть захмелеть и закурить.
Потом расплакаться в жилетку.
Вновь зажигая сигаретку.

Прибавив музыку слегка.
Сплясать до слома каблука.
И чтоб не кто, не приставал.
Вопросы чтоб не задавал.

Ты посмотри в глаза подруг.
И оглядись потом вокруг..
Зачем нужны вам мужики?
Ведь с ними сдохнешь от тоски.

Им принеси, подай, налей.
И не найдешь средь них друзей.
У них одно лишь на уме.
Пойдем в постель, иди ко мне.

С подругой проще в тыщу раз.
Смахни слезу с усталых глаз.
С ней хочешь плачь, а хочешь смейся.
Захочешь, в стельку ты напейся.

Она поймет, она простит.
С тобою вместе погрустит.
Утрете слезы, посмеется.
Поговорив, в умат напьется.

Настало утро – бог ты мой.
Шикарный вышел выходной. 
Глаз не сомкнули до утра. 
А сколько выпито вчера?

----------


## Assol

Фет А. А. - «Как ангел неба безмятежный»

Как ангел неба безмятежный,
В сияньи тихого огня
Ты помолись душою нежной
И за себя и за меня.

Ты от меня любви словами
Сомненья духа отжени
И сердце тихими крылами
Твоей молитвы осени.

----------


## Assol

Ахматова А. А. - «Во сне»

Черную и прочную разлуку
Я несу с тобою наравне.
Что ж ты плачешь? Дай мне лучше руку,
Обещай опять прийти во сне,
Мне с тобою как горе с горою...
Мне с тобой на свете встречи нет.
Только б ты полночною порою
Через звезды мне прислал привет.

----------


## Assol

Фет А. А.
«Всё, всё мое, что есть и прежде было»

Всё, всё мое, что есть и прежде было,
В мечтах и снах нет времени оков;
Блаженных грез душа не поделила:
Нет старческих и юношеских снов.

За рубежом вседневного удела
Хотя на миг отрадно и светло;
Пока душа кипит в горниле тела,
Она летит, куда несет крыло.

Не говори о счастье, о свободе
Там, где царит железная судьба.
Сюда! сюда! не рабство здесь природе -
Она сама здесь верная раба.

----------


## Irina

Я запуталась, устала, я скучаю,

Без тебя все глупо и смешно.

Приезжай хотя б на чашку чая,

На минуточку хотя бы, все равно...

Нет, минута - слишком мало,

И так быстро я тебя не отпущу,

Я скучаю, слышишь, я устала,

Приезжай, я все тебе прощу!

Что простить?.. И так уже забыла

Боль обидных слов и горечь первых слез,

Просто то, что для тебя не важно было,

Принимала глупо я всерьез...

Знаешь, я теперь совсем другая,

Я могу какой ты хочешь стать!

Приезжай, ведь, я почти у края,

Приезжай, я так устала ждать!

----------


## Irina

Шекспир

* О, ЖЕНЩИНЫ, КТО ВАШУ ЛОЖЬ ИЗМЕРИТ,
 ТОТ ВСЕ ПЕСКИ НА ДНЕ МОРСКОМ СОЧТЕТ.
 ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ ПРОКЛЯТ ТОТ, КТО ЖЕНЩИНЕ ПОВЕРИТ.
 И ТРИЖДЫ ПРОКЛЯТ, КТО ЕЕ ПОЙМЕТ!!!.*

----------


## Assol

Шекспир Уильям



Ты не грусти, сознав свою вину.
Нет розы без шипов; чистейший ключ
Мутят песчинки; солнце и луну
Скрывает тень затменья или туч.

Мы все грешны, и я не меньше всех
Грешу в любой из этих горьких строк,
Сравненьями оправдывая грех,
Прощая беззаконно твой порок.

Защитником я прихожу на суд,
Чтобы служить враждебной стороне.
Моя любовь и ненависть ведут
Войну междоусобную во мне.

Хоть ты меня ограбил, милый вор,
Но я делю твой грех и приговор.

----------


## Irina

Марина Цветаева


Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной,
Мне нравится, что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами.
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной -
Распущенной - и не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами.

Мне нравится еще, что вы при мне
Спокойно обнимаете другую,
Не прочите мне в адовом огне
Гореть за то, что я не вас целую.
Что имя нежное мое, мой нежный, не
Упоминаете ни днем, ни ночью - всуе...
Что никогда в церковной тишине
Не пропоют над нами: аллилуйя!

Спасибо вам и сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня - не зная сами! -
Так любите: за мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши не-гулянья под луной,
За солнце, не у нас над головами,-
За то, что вы больны - увы! - не мной,
За то, что я больна - увы! - не вами!

----------


## Assol

Друг и враг 


Мои друзья мне всё прощали
Дурной характер, спесь и лень.
Враги стреляли из пищали
И не давали спать весь день.

Всю ночь друзья оберегали
Меня от бурь, хандры, скорбей.
Враги - лишали всех регалий,
Что я собрал, как скоробей.

Друзей судьбина раскидала
На север, запад, юг, восток...
Враги всё рядом. Всё им мало.
Всё ждут, чтоб кровью я истёк.

Друг издали письмо мне пишет
Мол, как дела, как жив-здоров...
И только враг в затылок дышит -
Всё так же злобен и суров.

От друга я приму упреки,
За радость радостью воздам...
Но за полезные уроки
Дай Бог здоровья и врагам! 



Марина Мартынова

----------


## Assol

А может просто встать с другой ноги, 
И вместо кофе взять и выпить соку... 
И повернуть свои привычные шаги 
В ту сторону, где будет больше проку. 
И в этот день проделать всё не так: 
Поставить от конца к началу числа, 
И самый незначительный пустяк 
Наполнить добрым и высоким смыслом. 
И сделать то, чего никто не ждёт, 
И рассмеяться там, где столько плакал, 
И чувство безнадёжности пройдёт, 
И солнце встанет там, где дождик капал. 
Из круга, заведённого судьбой, 
Возьми и выпрыгни на станции безвестной... 
Ты удивишься - мир совсем иной, 
И неожиданнее жизнь, и интересней. 

Н.Черных

----------


## Assol

Не мною губы зацелованы,
Хоть и уста нектара слаще.
С тобою мы слегка взволнованны,
Как лань, услышав шорох в чаще.
Скажи, зачем тебе сумятица
В порыве чувств? Я просто зритель.
Откроет путь святая пятница
Тебе в небесную обитель.
А мне не суждено раскаяться
На кромке веры и безверия.
О чём грустишь, моя красавица?
Прижат к стене сегодня дверью я.
Нет хлеба для души насущного,
А жизни кнут вкуснее пряника.
Кому нужна судьба бредущего
Тщеславного порой изгнанника?
Не мною губы зацелованы,
Хотя и время есть утешиться…
Все чувства холодом закованы
К тебе, моя святая грешница

----------


## Irina

Я бываю такая разная,
то капризная, то прекрасная,

то страшилище опупенное,
то красавица - мисс вселенная,

то покладиста, то с характером,
то молчу, то ругаюсь я матерно,

то в горящие избы на лошади,
то отчаянно требую помощи,

дверью хлопну - расставлю все точки,
то ласкаюсь пушистым комочком,

то люблю и тотчас ненавижу,
то боюсь высоты, но на крышу

выхожу погулять темной ночкой,
то жена, то примерная дочка,

то смеюсь, то рыдаю белугой,
то мирюсь, то ругаюсь с подругой.

Не больна я, не в психике трещина:
Просто Я - стопроцентная Женщина!

----------


## Assol

Есенин С. А. - «К друзьям»

Друзья! Послушайте меня!
Услышьте мой знакомый голос вам.
Минуточку вниманья посвятите!
Чтоб благо послужило вам
И не оставило бы вас всегда,
Послушайте смотрите!
Должны вы помогать тогда,
Когда друзья ваши, всего лишившись,
С тоской в душе приходят к вам
И просят помощи, стыдившись
Себя и вас, пришедши к вам!
Не откажите в этот час,
Не огорчайте их вы словом.
Уж не нашедши счастия в вас,
Не найдут ея и в новом,
Им проснувшемся, счастьи.
Не откажите в этот час
Тому, кто счастья ищет в вас!

----------


## Irina

Дикая боль – расстояние.
Солью по ранам разлук,
Рвет на куски ожидание
Болью терзающих мук.
Дикая боль – расстояние,
Как я боялась его…
Знала ответы заранее,
Но мне не жить без него.

----------


## Assol

Уходит, значит отпусти, Не стой на узеньком проходе.
Перестрадай, перегрусти. Уходит, значит - пусть уходит.
Не смей ползти, но и не мсти, И не перечь своей свободе.
Уходит, значит - отпусти. Уходит, значит - пусть уходит.
А на дорогах снова будут встречи, И жадность глаз, и щедрость умных фраз...
Пусть время лечит... Разве помнить легче? Что так уже бывало и не раз...
Ах... как острили, как с плеча рубили, Как на постель швыряли, торопя...
Тебя любили..? Нет! Тебя губили.. Себя любили около тебя..!

----------


## Irina

_Снял он обувь - стал пониже.
Снял пальто - и стал худее...
Без костюма - лоск пожиже,
Без очков - на вид глупее.
Шапку скинул - плешь наружу...
Без перчаток - руки крюки,
Без жилета - грудь поуже,
Зубы вынул - хуже звуки.
Без портфеля - вид попроще...
Без мобильника - как нищий,
Скинул майку - вовсе тощий...
Сбрил усы - такой носище!
Посмотрела, засмеялась!
Как важна вещей опека!
Снять трусы ему осталось
И не будет человека..._

----------


## Irina

*Он испугался чувст своих

И в сердце доступ им закрыл.

Он всё решил за нас двоих,

Он стал бесплотен и бескрыл.

Из сердца он изъял любовь,

Вернул - и слова не сказал.

Душа моя болеет вновь,

Насколько сильно - он не знал.

Не покажу своих я слёз.

Зачем? Ведь чувства больше нет.

Спущусь на землю я из грёз -

Погас в душе и этот свет.*

----------


## Irina

А хочешь,я тебе открою тайну?
Один такой Малю-ю-ю-ю-сенький секрет?
Знай…люди не встречаются случайно,
Случайностей,поверь мне,в жизни нет.
Не веришь? Ну тогда, хотя б, послушай,
Не бойся, я тебя не обману,
Представь себе, что существуют души,
Настроенные на одну струну.
Как звёзды в бесконечности Вселенной
Они блуждают сотнями дорог,
Чтоб встретиться когда-то… непременно…
Но лишь тогда,когда захочет Бог,
Для них нет норм в привычном понимании,
Они-свободны, как паренье птиц,
Для них не существует расстояний,
Условностей, запретов и границ…

----------


## vova230

А ведь правда, ничто не происходит случайно.

----------


## fIzdrin

стихи приходят к нам не постоянно,
другое дело разные стишки,
которые порою по незнанью,
мы к ним случайно можем отнести...
поэтому не стоит обольщаться,
когда вам скажут-ба...да, вы поэт,
собою постарайтесь оставаться,
не розовый,а белый видя свет...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*НЕ СКАЗАЛА*

Не сказала
Што трэба было б сказаць пра сонца
і пра маланку адзінае правільнае
тым больш – пра каханне.
Спробы. Пошукі. Беспаспяхова
Недакладнае апісанне
Прапушчана заранка
Не прамоўлена пра сейбіта
І толькі на палях –
Пра люцікі ды фіялкі.
Вас не падтрымала ў бядзе
Святой дабрынёй
Не адмаўляла гібенне
Як і адчай.
Не пужала нячыстай сілай
Бо не веру ў яе
Не ўсхваляла Бога
Бо хто я каб

_Взято с_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*fIzdrin*, 

а что такое есть вообще стихи?
что в тех стихам мы ищем - кем мы ходим?
мы ищем боли наши, страсти и грехи
и без стихов ответа  не находим...

----------


## Irina

* Фет А. А. - А. Л. Бржеской*

Далекий друг, пойми мои рыданья,
Ты мне прости болезненный мой крик.
С тобой цветут в душе воспоминанья,
И дорожить тобой я не отвык.

Кто скажет нам, что жить мы не умели,
Бездушные и праздные умы,
Что в нас добро и нежность не горели
И красоте не жертвовали мы?

Где ж это всё? Еще душа пылает,
По-прежнему готова мир объять.
Напрасный жар! Никто не отвечает,
Воскреснут звуки - и замрут опять.

Лишь ты одна! Высокое волненье
Издалека мне голос твой принес.
В ланитах кровь, и в сердце вдохновенье. -
Прочь этот сон, - в нем слишком много слез!

Не жизни жаль с томительным дыханьем,
Что жизнь и смерть? А жаль того огня,
Что просиял над целым мирозданьем,
И в ночь идет, и плачет, уходя.

----------


## fIzdrin

> *fIzdrin*, 
> 
> а что такое есть вообще стихи?
> что в тех стихам мы ищем - кем мы ходим?
> мы ищем боли наши, страсти и грехи
> и без стихов ответа  не находим...


я уже писал где то

стихи -это боль и защита от боли,
стихи -это,что то нам данное свыше,
в стихах мы свое отраженье находим,
но это не все то,что в рифму мы пишем.-)

----------


## SDS

*fIzdrin*, 
так и не писать уже? пускай озабоченные бабы пишут???

----------


## fIzdrin

> *fIzdrin*, 
> так и не писать уже? пускай озабоченные бабы пишут???


почему же?...писать,писать,и еще раз писать,пока не поймем,что мы пишем-)

----------


## fIzdrin

пишу стихи/а чем еще заняться/
потею страшно /мысли глубина/
нет вдохновения /откуда ему взяться/
окно открыто /в комнате жара/
снял все одежды /ароматы тела/
бутылка пива /жажда-буль,буль,буль/
как хорошо/совсем другое дело/
вот только жарко /выдался июль/
смываю пот /наполненная ванна/
включаю душ/ прохладная струя/
зачем писать? /кому все это надо/?
шальная мысль /так неужели зря/?

----------


## Irina

*Камасутра*

Ты сверху милый, да вот тут рукой...
Не торопись, ровнее..., чуть пониже.
Конечно, мне удобно дорогой!
Да сбоку и немножечко поближе.
Чуть наклониться и прижать?! Легко!
Как мы с тобою чувствуем друг друга...!
Да в этом деле нету пустяков!
Вот тут ладонью бережно, по - кругу...
На четвереньках? Это вариант!
Я дотянусь, раз нужно так для дела....
Да, котик, да! Достал? Ты мой гигант!
Шпагат?! Конечно! Я сама хотела!
По нежной коже жаркий пот ручьём.
Сто двадцать поз! Мы справились с тобою!
Ещё один волшебный день вдвоём.
Я счастлива !
ПОКЛЕЕНЫ ОБОИ

----------


## Irina

*Когда мы улыбаемся,
мы реже ошибаемся.
И чаще награждаемся
подарками судьбы.
Когда мы улыбаемся,
мы жизнью наслаждаемся.
И вмиг освобождаемся
от горестей любых.
Улыбка-вещь бесплатная,
простая и понятная,
смешная и понятная,
доступная для всех.
Когда мы улыбаемся,
Мы само исцеляемся.
И силой наполняемся,
дарующей успех!*

----------


## Irina

Я дверь, к которой нет ключа;
Мне жребий тягостный достался,
мной кто-то хлопнул сгоряча
И ключ доверия сломался.

Я дверь, к которой нет ключа,
Напрасно воры по привычке
У ржавых скважин хлопоча,
Украдкой ищут к ним отмычки.

Я дверь, к которой нет ключа;
Не раз разбить меня пытались,
Ногами грязными стуча,
Но так за дверью и остались.


Я дверь, к которой нет ключа;
Зачем ключи к открытой двери?
Войди - за ней горит свеча,
Она зовёт любить и верить.

Ты дверь откроешь лишь любя,
Поверь, открыть меня не сложно,
Не от себя, а на себя,
Открой, войди. Но осторожно...

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
это кто написал ?

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, я не знаю - мне по почте пришло без указания авторства

----------


## Irina

*Я буду той, которую нельзя забыть.
Я буду той, которую нельзя не помнить...
И шлейф духов, и бус тугую нить,
И голос в разговоре телефонном.
Я буду той, чей образ иногда
Тебя тревожить будет в час рассветный.
Я буду пульсом, током в проводах,
Из прошлого таинственным приветом.
Я буду Ей, той самой, что забыть
Так сложно, в этом мире игр нелепых.
Одной из тысячи, умеющей любить.
Потерянным тобою Человеком.
Я буду той, о ком будешь мечтать.
С кем сравнивать ты будешь будущих и прежних.
Останусь в памяти, умеющей летать-
Наивной девочкой, живущею надеждой..*

----------


## fIzdrin

мечты мечты-подумал прочитав,
я буду,буду-грезы о прекрасном,
да не забуду,как я целовал,
но это было лишь порывом страстным,
потом ушло,все подровняла жизнь,
да вспоминаю,но не так,чтоб очень,
а сравнивать?..да,боже упаси,
как можно сравнивать весну,зиму и осень...

----------


## fIzdrin

протуберанцем повседневной жизни
на светлое спустилась темнота,
ты что-то говоришь,но я не слышу,
все звуки поглощает пустота.

ты плачешь вечерами,вспоминая
неравнодушный и горящий взгляд,
кровать,торшер и комната пустая,
немые стены прошлое хранят

тепло еще недавних отношений,
привычкой в них закрались холода,
все ровно и без всяких отклонений,
откроешь кран и капает вода...

----------


## Irina

Я встану на подоконник.

Босыми ногами . . . Медленно . . .

Сквозняк потревожит комнату.

Я вверх подниму ладони . . . И сделаю шаг на карниз.

Не надо кричать от ужаса - я птица , которой не страшно.

Я птица летящая вниз . . .

Поймаешь меня, любимый ?!

Глазами, руками, голосом. Дыханием, полным радости.

Осколок в груди ранимой отчаянно, гулко бьётся.

Там сердце.Такое странное . . .

Пусть вниз, но как в чистое небо, к тебе одному лишь рвётся !

Не дай же ему разбиться о риф безучастного взгляда.

Уже позади подоконник . . . Мой ангел . . . Смотри - я птица !

----------

